# [LPF] Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, & Zelena



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

Game restart 7 Jan 2013.
Game end 28 Aug 2013.
DMC = 16.24

Nathan
Started with 32,164 xp
(Temporarily?) Suspended from the game 16 Feb 2013
Final XP: 34,847
TBG: 2,291 gp

Borric
Started with 37,950 xp
Encounter xp (3,467) + TBX (23,605) = Final XP: 65,022
Encounter gp (3,434) + TBG (18,591) = Total GP: +22,025

Sylvain
Started with 36,573 xp
Encounter xp (3,467) + TBX (23,173) = Final XP: 63,213
Encounter gp (3,434) + TBG (18,319) = Final GP: +21,753

Zelena
Started with 33,237 xp
Encounter xp (3,467) + TBX (21,715) = Final XP: 58,419
Encounter gp (3,434) + TBG (17,375) = Final GP: +20,809

Note: GP totals include treasure items below.

[sblock=Experience Awards





[/sblock]

Treasure Awards:
Instant Bridge (7,000 gp)
+1 longspear (2,305 gp)
assorted gems (995 gp)
+TBG


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

After spending hours sorting through trash and rubble to find dwarven treasures and examining said treasures and the ancient gate that lies inset in the floor of the deepest chamber of Khuldun, Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena return to the top of the mountain known as the Three Crones.  The sun is low to the horizon and it is clear from their experience ascending the mountain that they don't really have enough time to descend, even with greater ability for flight than just four days or so ago when they climbed up.

Once again the four adventurers camp in Khuldun.  The night is quiet and passes uneventfully.  The next morning Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena prepare themselves for the descent.  With the bronze griffon and various flight abilities the way down the mountain is much easier and it occurs to you that either the dwarves intended to fly from their fortress, however unlikely, or that they only expected to travel from Khuldun through the gate within.

Nearing the clearing where the group began their ascent, all can hear a joyous barking.  When the four reach the clearing Celebfedhiin bounds up and runs round all four but ends by jumping up, placing front paws on Zelena's shoulders and welcoming her with big, sloppy, dog kisses.

Aldino totters up from a rickety camp chair set in front of a half-rigged tent and approaches.  His eyes are wide and shining, he licks his lips nervously, and holds his hands clasped together in front of him.  "You made it!  Of course you did; I knew you would.  That was clear when..."  He breaks off, grinning at all four and trying to avoid being knocked over by the over-joyed Celebfedhiin.  "It's good to see you back!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric sets down one of the bundles of loot they brought of the dwarven stronghold as part of Aldino's share.  He pats the excited dog on the head, when he leaves off trying to cover his mistress's face with sloppy kisses to pay him some attention.  Luckily, Celebfedhiin is more interested in Zelena and is easily nudged away to return to licking the gnome's face off.

"You bet, grandpa!  And look what we brought ya."

"Here, check it out."  He opens up the sack of gold and trinkets they gathered to give to the old man.  

Letting Aldino look inside, he asks, "What you been up to these past couple days?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 8, 2013)

Syl, despite himself, was very happy to see the old man.  "You'd have been proud, Aldino.  We fought all kinds of strange creatures, and check out all the dwarven gold we have brought you back!  Your sources were right.  You are now a rich man!"


Syl was also happy to see Zelena's mutt as well, just generally being excited about the successful mission.

Ooc[sblock]I'll update Syl's stat block tomorrow and get it back in my signature.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Enervation, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 10, 2013)

"Yes, yes my friend. We are back..." Zelena says to her hound as she comes to welcome everyone back all excited as most dogs are when their masters return. 

When Celebfedhiin is settled some and at the gnome's side she scratches her head behind the ears, she greets Aldino, "Thank Aldino, it is good to see that you are good as well. Those crones treat you alright while we were gone?" The gnome looks about, "Where are they anyhow?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2013)

Aldino's eyes go wide and his jaw goes slack in wonderment as he gazes at the treasures that Borric and Sylvain have said are his.  He looks up blinking, eyes filling with water.  Suddenly he throws back his head hooting with laughter and dances a little jig right there in front of everyone that gets Celebfedhiin excited and running in circles all over again.

When Zelena asks about the crones Aldino stops his little dance and shuffles his feet in the dust.  He scratches his head which causes his wispy hair to stand out from his head and enhances the uncertain look on his face.  "The crones are...  Oh dear, how do I...  I don't know what happened up there but it changed 'em."

From around an obscuring rock comes a familiar raspy voice.  "I don't feel any different.  I don't look any different.  You're clearly unhinged, old man!  Shoulda tossed you in the cook-pot the moment your friends went up the mountain; now it's too late, I suppose."

The hideously ugly, wall-eyed leader of the crones waddles around the big rock glaring.  She is followed by a matronly woman, plain but strong-looking, and a young maiden of astounding beauty.  The maiden smiles and it is like the sun, obscured by clouds, has come from behind its veil to light a pristine snowfield with dazzling brightness.



_


________Old Crone___________Aldino Galucci


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric is struck by the beauty of the woman.

"Why you ol' coot.  Look at that!"

"You went and made one of the old hags into a young maiden. Nice!"

The brash fighter clanks over in his impressive-looking and shiny platemail, a far cry from the dull black hideous suit he was wearing before.  He looks the part of a hero, even if his attitude towards chivalry is off the mark.  

"Tell we this is not a dream, milady.  What has happened to cause- ... I think you must kiss me to prove that I am believing it to be real."

Though in truth, Borric is hoping for a lot more than just a kiss.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 10, 2013)

Syl gapes open mouthed at the change that has taken place with two of the crones.  Like Borric, his attention was focused on the stunning creature in front of him.  "Is someone playing a joke on us?  Aldino, what exactly is going on here?  How long have these two been different?"

Syl's mind was flooded with numerous questions, but that was all he could stammer as he continued to slack-jawed stare at the third 'crone.'

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Enervation, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 10, 2013)

Zelena watches Borric and Syl go gaga over the hag, albeit in younger form and rolls her eyes and starts in on them hoping to get a point across before someone gets into trouble... or worse, "You guys do realize that they are still the crones that we met prior to our assent? Sure they look a little different... same crones though..."  

"Good day to you three. A most interesting transformation, perhaps you could explain what has happened?" the gnome asks turning to the crones, and then adds, "Preferably before the boys start drooling."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2013)

The maiden's laugh peals out like celestial bells and the crone puckers up and makes repulsive, wet kissing noises aimed in Borric's direction.

It is the matron who answers the questions, however.  "Our curse was lifted when you beat back the darkness that followed the dwarves to our heart and destroyed or drove them to madness.  For that you have our gratitude."

"Don't be a-makin' promises," mutters the old crone.

The maiden smiles but to Borric's dismay her attention is fixed on Sylvain.  Maybe it's the scorpion on his shoulder that has her attention.



_


________Old Crone___________Aldino Galucci


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric is not bothered by the pretty one's rebuff.  It happens regularly enough. He pretends the old hag did not offer herself and asks instead, "What's this curse you speak of?"

"Why did it only work partially on her and not on that one?"

The brash fighter gestures to indicate the middle-aged and older crone in turn.  He is curious, but these sort of matters are beyond his ken. His own expertise was abruptly circumvented when the young one deflected his own experimentation.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2013)

"Blight would be more accurate, perhaps," says the Matron.  She looks from the crone to the maiden and back to Borric.  "And this is as we are; we have been restored."

"That which is Broken is weak," interrupts the old crone with venom.  "But nothing _you_ can do about it."

The three women lock gazes briefly before the matron returns her attention to the adventurers.  "As before, you are safe here.  Rest as long as you need before you begin the next leg of your journey."  While you could continue to press the three women before you for further explanation it seems fairly clear that they are reluctant to share some secrets.

[sblock=OOC]Ready to head off to Gist unless you really want to continue the conversation with the women.[/sblock]



_


________Old Crone___________Aldino Galucci


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 12, 2013)

Zelena listens to the woman and gaugues how they are responding she then asks, "So you were cursed... by the dwarves? Or something else? Without sharing whatever secrets you wish to keep yours, what else did you not tell us of what was up that mountain and in Khuldun? I get it, that you did not mention anything before because you three would rather not be indebted to anyone, but it seems over, can you share what you know now?"


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 13, 2013)

"Waltor, I think she's keen on...well, one of us at least.  You want to go talk to her," 
the witch asks with a laugh.  "Crones generally don't make the best of bedfellows, no matter what Borric might tell you!"

The witch listens intently to all the talk about the curses and issues related to the crones.

OOC [sblock]Sorry on the delay on getting my finances squared.  Im having some Internet issues, but my plan is to go to the office tomorrow, and try to get everything banged out for good.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Enervation, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2013)

"We were blighted by what followed the dwarves..."

"Dwarves of Old were oh, so Bold..." the ugly crone begins dancing a jig as she chants.

The matronly crone ignores her and continues.  "...and bound to not speak directly of it."  She frowns and her brows knit together in worry.  "A shadow of that darkness rested in Khuldun; beyond the gate slumbers the greater darkness.  We only know that the dwarves were terrified of it, and you yourselves witnessed the madness brought on their descendants by it and how it twisted the heart of the mountain."

"Be warned!"

Aldino looks askance at Zelena.  "Oh dear.  You're not thinking of going _back_ up there are you?"



_


________Old Crone___________Aldino Galucci


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric snorts at Syl's comment about what he has to say regarding the frequenting of brothels and such.

But the crone's other information draws his attention, "So that walking pile of rocks that was harder to kill than the other two was related to the curse. Hmm, well it wasn't so tough. With you guys supporting me, we could handle a couple more."

"However, heading into the unknown to go after trouble for trouble's sake is not as appealing.  If there was a fair maiden to rescue, then I am all for it.  Piles of more dwarven treasure will be just fine as well."

"But you don't have to come with use, grandpa.  In fact, whatever we do, we can see you back to civilization first.  I think we should check on the lizard to make sure everything back there is up to snuff while we are at it.  I still think we should have gotten a percentage back there."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]Stupid site troubles! I double posted Borric and cannot delete the second.  So I will rant instead. 

I am getting tired of the slowness of the site.  It kicks errors and stuff too when trying to post or go to threads.  I have not received a notification in days, though I was getting a few when I was quoted or mentioned.  Now nothing. I would have thought this would have bee resolved by now.

Anyway, I was fine with heading to Gist whenever. Any news on jkasen?[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 14, 2013)

OOC[sblock]  Thanks to PM, I think Syl is finally ready for 8th level.  I bought a Ring of Protection +2 and a few scrolls to add to Waltor's known spells.  Here are my spellcraft checks to see if they take...I need a 2 or better.  Black Tentacles  1d20+17=18.  SMIV 1d20+17=24.  Son of a b*tch, I rolled a one, lol.  There goes 700 gp![/sblock]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Enervation, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 14, 2013)

"I see and understand." Zelena says as she recalls that the Crones could not say something to them.

She looks back to Aldino, "Yes actually. Since the our hosts already know of it I will mention it in their company. There is a gate, one of those Gates of E'n up there in the dwarven place. I was kind of thinking of trying to use it... see where we end up and all. After we re-provision that is."


[sblock=ooc]Hmmm.... to bad we did not have enough funds to make ourselves a new home/base out of that dwarven place... and if you could figure out how the gate worked to send you to a specific place... *grins* The illusions of grandeur I suppose. 

Re site troubles... time for a new board for our game perhaps? EN is going to be down Wed or Thurs again for a day. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2013)

The matron scowls at Borric obviously of the opinion that Borric and Zelena are not taking the threat beyond the gate seriously enough.  "The dwarven race, the greatest wizards and warriors on E'n and beyond, was laid low by what lies beyond..."

"Oh dear," murmurs Aldino.

"...but Pride became their Fall..." the crone continues her jig around Borric but swings her bony backside to bump into Nathan.

"I think it is brave," begins the maiden who up until now has remained silent.  Her voice is low and sultry, laden with promise, and immediately gains the men's attention again.  "And the dwarves themselves would tell you they were felled by the Envy of the dark races, dragons and orc among them.  Should you brave the gate you'll need whatever strength you can muster.  Perhaps a bit of their own magics would help..."  She smiles but the crafty smile sits oddly upon her beautiful face.  The maiden approaches Sylvain and reaches a hand out to his shoulder holding her palm level.  Waltor scuttles forward hesitantly but after a few clicking sounds from the maiden he moves onto her outstretched palm.  Moving Waltor towards her mouth she whispers some unintelligible words in a breathy voice to the scorpion.  Waltor bobs in time to her words but the moment suddenly passes and the maiden replaces the scorpion on Sylvain's shoulder.

[sblock=Gerald]Remember when I offered Sylvain a spell from the crones and you declined?  I think I can give you a circumstance bonus to Waltor's learning of Black Tentacles instead.  It'll still cost what you paid for it, but you can add the spell to your known spells.[/sblock]



_


________Old Crone___________Aldino Galucci


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric shrugs at the old crone's advice, mixed that it is.

Glancing at his companions, he remarks, "Just curious to see where it goes, eh? We can always do something else profitable to be better prepared as well. If I recall, there were some river pirates that needed thumping... or was it helping?  Either way, I want to check on that crime boss lizard if we get the chance."

"Oh yeah, there was that fair maiden too. Rissa? Something like that."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


If we are not going to break up the team, I have no issues about moving to a site with better capabilities and more reliability. Even if they fix the main problems this week.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 16, 2013)

Despite knowing better, Syl couldn't help but extend his hand as he maiden approached and did the same.  He was left quite red faced as the lovely former crone bypassed his hand, and instead reached for Waltor.  When she passed the scorpion back, Syl listened to Waltor's thoughts.  "Oh har dee har har, Waltor.  I was hoping you didn't notice that, smart ass.  What was that?  Oooo, that's a bit of magic I have been very curious about.  Wait til everyone gets a taste of this one!"

Syl turns to the maiden and gives a slight bow.  "Thanks so much my dear.  Your beauty might be surpassed by your magic, or maybe it's vice versa.  Anyway, Waltor and I thank you greatly."

Ooc[sblock]A. I am all about keeping the group together.  I hope Jkason is ok, as I haven't heard from him in a week or two.  If we want to look at another site, I am fine with that.  PM has another site we are on that is okay, as well.  At least we get notifications on new posts. B.  And DM thanks for the spell.  I had forgotten that I passed on the offer before.  C. I am fine with using the gate, since Zelena has a preference.  I am fine with whatever, so that sounds good for me.  I think that's all, lol.[/sblock]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2013)

The maiden smiles at Sylvain before turning with the other crones to retreat from the clearing.  Aldino presses the group to tell their experiences in Khuldun and everyone settles in for an evening of relaxation and tale-telling.  Aldino prepares a meal and serves it round, along with a bottle of wine that he had stashed in his saddlebags.  All too soon, however, the sun is down, darkness covers the clearing, and the four are crawling off to their tents for a night's sleep.

The next morning Aldino is up early and ready to travel.  The old man has clearly had enough of the adventuring life (for the moment, at least) and is eager to return to Venza where, as he has told you all many times, he plans to retire in style.  The crones are nowhere to be found when the group leaves but once away from the mountain a glance back shows the three standing on a tall stone watching with unnatural stillness.

The two weeks travel back to Gist, while not easy, is quiet.  Game and water are plentiful and there is no sign of predators or hostile creatures.  Upon arriving on the shore of the Ouhm river the group immediately sees that Gist's port is overfull with ships crowded together and fighting for dock space or anchored along the banks.  When it is noticed that a ferry is needed several boats race to be the first to offer their services.  The boatmen argue loudly amongst themselves and a couple nearly come to blows over the potential fare.

[sblock=OOC]Alright, moving us forward to Gist.  You can shop and delay here as long or as little as you like.  I'm open to what you/your characters would like to do.  So far, I've heard Zelena express interest in exploring the other side of the gate and Borric express interest in moving downriver to Hruthrip to check on Kremuur, the lizardfolk crime boss (retired), and the barmaid, Rissa.  As far as I'm concerned you can do either, both, or something else entirely but I would like the direction to come from you.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Oops, I thought Gist was Hruthrip. I don't recall doing anything in Gist. Borric has not heard a good reason to go through the gate yet, IIRC.  The crones advised being better prepared, though. I am up for it, though if the majority rules.  Or if the strongest minority overrules the three abstentions. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ooc[sblock]Like I said earlier, I am fine with going in any of the directions.  One day Syl will want to go back and investigate that elemental font type area we found (while on the boat adventure, I think), but he knows as powerful as it was described, it will be some time before he is ready to go back there.[/sblock]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 19, 2013)

After many days on the road and returning to Gist the gnome is more than  happy ti enjoy a night in an inn and having a nice hot bath to wash  away the ick of the dwarven adventure. The next morning she is up bright  and early and after her prayers she meets up with the others, "I am going to try and find a way to Arcane Row and the Mystic Pearl, you boys are welcome to join Celebfedhiin and me."

The  gnome makes her way there and eventually finds the right street and  will quickly make her purchase of a headband before returning to Gist.  Zelena wonders aloud, "I wonder why you always return to the city you came from, instead of wherever you wanted..."

While back at the Inn, Zelena will also upgrade Borric's Ioun Torch with a higher level version of the continual flame spell. When the man finnaly gets his arse out of his bed, she hands it to him with a smile. "All good to go for you."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:*  Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds  remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:*  +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +6 *Ref:*  +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine


(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d) 
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d) 
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d) 
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d) 

*Channeling:*  7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will;  *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining.  


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:*  +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent  *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:*  +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip)  *Fort:* +5 *Ref:*  +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric rolls out of bed, hungover and not sure what happened to the brothel whore that was there last night. He was careful to have his belongings secured so he will not wake up missing valuables again.

Slowly entering the common room and finding Zelena there with his orb, he approaches. Scratching his arse with one hand, he accepts the newly magicked Ioun Stone's return in the other.

"Thankee, lass. I am not very keen about fightin' in total darkness again. That was some party last night.  Looks like Nate is still recovering and Syl never made it back."

"Who would have thought being a hero was so tough."

The arrival in Gist had been welcome and all thoughts of continuing on to Hruthrip are forgotten.  After several days with the only females around being crones and the gnome, all he needed was some female companionship for a night.  Rissa was fun, but not necessary to satisfy his needs.

"We about all re-provisioned for heading back? I heard mention last night that everyone was in agreement that jumping down the rabbit hole was as good as any path to adventure."

He plops down on a chair in the common room and orders some lunch.  He already missed breakfast.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 21, 2013)

"Where am I," was Syl's first thoughts after the night of carousing with his friends.  While Borric retired with his lady of the night, Syl decided to keep drinking, washing away the horrors of the last couple of months.

Soon after this thought, Syl experienced a falling sensation, striking his head on the floor, as he fell out of the chair that was supporting him.  "Ah, passed out on the very chair I started the evening on.  Waltor, you here," the witch asked without opening his eyes.  The disapproving skitters of his companion filled Syl's head.  "Nothing like civilization, huh..."

Despite his brutal hangover, Syl managed to collect items he thought necessary for the next adventure.  "The gang will love my new spells," he explained to Waltor throughout the day.

"Hmmm...now where did Nate get off to?"


OOC [sblock]Hey guys, did anyone else get a Notification in this thread over the weekend?  I am hopeful those are active again, because this was the first one I have gotten since December 28.[/sblock]



Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2013)

The inns and taverns of Gist are as over-full as the docks were upon their arrival.  It is easy for Sylvain and Borric to find drinking companions and more.  It is less easy for Zelena to find a respectable establishment that isn't crowded with louts.  After a few days all the bargaining with Gist's cadre of merchants and scouring of the local office of the Pearl has been completed, unwanted items sold and shiny new ones purchased in their place.

Aldino finds Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena in the inn's common room; Borric and Sylvain aren't the only ones waking from a good drunk and needing a bit of food or hangover cure.  The old man is rather tentative as he approaches through the crowd of early lunchers and late breakfasters.

"Good morning, or day, I suppose.  Dear me, not as easy as I thought, saying good-bye.  I found a place on a caravan headed west towards Sumbru then on to Venza and my little house by the sea."  He smiles wistfully.  "So I'll be leaving in the morning.  Early, before you wake, most likely.  And I think Nathan is going to see me back.  He's a good boy, not what I expected from a wizard at all."  Aldino grins and winks at Sylvain.  "I can't thank you enough for taking an old man's dream seriously."

[sblock=OOC]It's been two weeks since jkason was last on ENWorld.  So until we hear from him I have to assume he's being held up by his work and family issues and the three of you will be traveling without him.

As for notifications, I stopped even trying to get them a long time ago; I'm here nearly every day except weekends anyway...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks up at Aldino and grins.

"Not to worry, gramps.  We will come and visit the next time we are near.  And we expect a grand ol' welcome, seeing as your are rich with dwarven gold and all. All the fancy stuff, wines, whores, women, watermelon, and whatever Zelena wants."

"You take care of yourself, now.  We will miss Nate, let us know if he changes his mind.  I am sure we can find some other sucker to help escort your tired old bones back to Venza."

Since the man is leaving them, the brash fighter prefers to give his farewells with banter and crudeness all in fun.  Saves from having to show any real emotions that he probably doesn't feel anyway.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Checking in after waaaaay too long. Looks like, at least, things are still in a planning phase?  Nathan's motes should provide a decent way to throw him back in with the party when you're leaving town, I think (they bully him semi-regularly, after all). Best for now as I struggle to get things in hand if Nathan's just absent, I think, rather than moping in a corner.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 26, 2013)

"Well,Aldino, we had a good run, didn't we?  My advice is to find some warm place to retire to, with some pretty young ladies.  I'm sure you could spend a decent part of your gold really easily," Syl says with a laugh, as he pats the old timer on the back.

"Are you heading out as well, Nate?  I hate to break up band of merry men...and Zelena, of course," Syl adds with a nod toward the cleric.

Ooc [sblock]Sorry for the delay.  We've had a decent little ice storm here in my part of KY, and we've struggled with power, etc.  I think the worst of it is over now.[/sblock]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods heartily and pours some ale for Aldino to give him a proper send off.

"Sounds perfect, gramps.  A place near the water, but away from the marshy smells would help.  A place with a nice vineyard and you can hire someone to tend to the grapes and wine-waking for you.  All you need to do is manage and test the stuff."

That settled, he begins swapping stories and tales to pass the rest of the day.  

At some point a few hours later, Borric asks, "Well, is there anything else we need to get before we head on back in to the mountains? We going to make the journey through the air this time or horses?"

Since the fighter cannot fly on his own, he doesn't feel comfortable making those plan himself.









*OOC:*


According to jkason, Nate is not going to lurk but show up later once RL lets him. So in actually, Nate is not in the scene, right? 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 28, 2013)

"I suspect we will have to do most of the travel on horseback.  I can keep us flying for less than ten minutes total, so it would be best to save that to use for the impassable parts of the trek.  But, nonetheless, I'm ready to head out when the you and Zelena are now that I have stocked up on tasty crickets for Waltor..."

ooc [sblock]I'm ready to go![/sblock]



Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2013)

Aldino smiles all round accepting advice and ribbing in his good nature as goodbyes are said.

"When I see Nathan, I'll tell him to come by.  Farewell, and good luck!"  With a twinkle in his eye and a mock frown he continues, "Back into Khuldun, eh?  You aren't holding out on me, are you?"  He laughs, lightly punches Borric on the arm, winks at Zelena, and shakes Sylvain's hand.  "Watch out for those witches!  Not respectable folks like you wizards and priests and Mageslayers."

With a grin their old charge totters out of the inn leaving Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena to continue their planning.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric waves farewell, "Witches smitches."

He looks over at Zelena, "Well, lass?  You about ready to go?"

"You still want roll the dice on the portal to see where it takes us.  Even if it is the third pit of hell? Heh, heh, maybe I will become demonslayer too."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 29, 2013)

Zelena says her goodbyes to Aldino, assuring the man that the trip is use the fate and see where it goes. "Another adventure to see what there is to see. When we get back, I'll be sure to stop by and tell you all about it over an ale."

As the group watches Aldino head off, Zelena turns to the others a twinkle in her eye and obvious excitement just ready to burst out, "Yes I am ready to go. We get to actually use one of the gates of E'n, who can say that... and who can say where we end up." She flashes a smile, "Unless someone has been holding out and knows how to control where you go with one of those things."

[sblock=Getting mundane gear]Zelena has been stocking up on some mundane gear, which I will update my character sheet with shortly.
Cold Weather outfit (8g)
Silk rope 100ft (20g)
restock with rations (20days) 10g
meat for the puppy (3g)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2013)

For some reason when Zelena mentions controlling the gate again a memory of the spiral inlaid into the floor of Khuldun surfaces and she remembers noticing several small indentations along its length...









*OOC:*


I'm ready to advance the scene (and will soonish since you all seem ready also).  I'm assuming you'll travel by horse again.  I don't think you have enough flying methods/time to make the whole journey.  Out of curiosity (and I'm too lazy to go look), did the bronze griffon get sold off?


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 30, 2013)

ooc [sblock]I still have the bronze griffon.  Honestly, I haven't looked up its properties yet.  If it can fly the three of us, I'm cool with using it for that.[/sblock]

""That gate travel will be wild.  I've never teleported or anything like that before.  I wonder what it will feel like," Syl ponders, thinking about the possibilities of the trip.

"And yes, Waltor, I suppose if we have time, we could drop by and say a quick hello to your girlfriend..."



Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 31, 2013)

*OOC:*


Griffon
Griffons can carry up to 300 pounds as a light load, 600 pounds as a medium load, and 900 pounds as a heavy load. Riding a griffon requires an exotic saddle.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*








Borric looks back over his mug of ale with complete innocence on his expression as he replies to Zelena, "Ha, as if.  Not I, lass. Not I.  I have never even heard a peep about it in the brothels."

"What about you, Syl?  Have you or Walter been rolling with any scholarly whores?"

"It is possible it will feel like being shattered into a million pieces and then put back together again. Maybe it will open up in the middle of the sky somewhere else and we will fall to our deaths. Or maybe..."

"Oh, hell.  If people use them, it should be okay." he wonders if it would be better to be snockered when they go through the mysterious portal or not.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Yep, I am ready if the others are done with the interactions.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 31, 2013)

"Much as you, Borric, scholars aren't my strong suit.  I guess they are too clever for my particular line of bullcrap.  But as to the teleportation circle, I think you answered your own question, big guy.  If people weren't able to use them, why would they be there?  Between Zelena and I, I'm sure one of us can find a way to start that thing up..."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 31, 2013)

Zelena looks to Borric with a brow raised before she comments to him, "While you can be rather uncouth, I know there is smart man under that facade you portray to the world. There must be more to your existence other than a paid woman in your bed. I am not one to pry, so keep what you need to keep, but know we are are friends Borric." She smiles warmly at the man.

She then looks to Waltor and then to Syl, "Girlfriend?" She shrugs and the shares with the pair, "I remember when we were up there in the mountains. That, gate, there was small notches along the swirl. Maybe there are destinations along a possible path? Do you think there might be someone in the city that might have knowledge of such things?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2013)

The last time the group was here in Gist they visited a strange, tiefling priest-sage at his temple-library concerning the location of Khuldun.  You could likely find your way back to his temple and ask questions about the Khuldun gate if you think it might be worthwhile to do so.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*








Borric sips his ale and looks wistfully up at the ceiling.

"Aye, there is more to life than scroggin and tusslin', but not when we are relaxing between our adventures afield, lass.  I think you should come along next time, we can help you meet just the right... fella?... or, lass?  Or whatever, floats your boat."

"That's what friends do for each other." Despite his boyish grin, apparently the brash fighter is quite serious about his brothels.  

He downs the rest of his ale and pushes up from the table.

"You are right, I ain't no idiot most of the times."

"I recognize a good idea when I hear one.  Let's go hunting for a magic gate scholar.  Perhaps we can even find a some books or scrolls... Hmmm, you know?  We might need to travel to a bigger city to do some research.  Of course, we won't know before we check."

Say, wasn't there a tiefling we consulted last time we were here?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock][Sblock=OOC]







			
				GE said:
			
		

> The last time the group was here in Gist they  visited a strange, tiefling priest-sage at his temple-library concerning  the location of Khuldun.  You could likely find your way back to his  temple and ask questions about the Khuldun gate if you think it might be  worthwhile to do so.



LOL, I had already drafted Borric this  morning before you posted.  Perfect segway, GE. I only needed to mention  the tiefling.

This morning, I just thought of an idea for the  next step in our adventure.  And it doesn't put us in a place where Nate  catching up later would seem artificial.

Urban mini-scenario to research on the portals. Finding the scholar could mean rescuing him from some predicament.
And/Or,  we need to go look in an ancient library rumored to be a day or two  away.  Both could have 1-2 encounters and keep us around our current  location.[/Sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 1, 2013)

"Cannot hurt I suppose. I would not mind having some idea what I am doing." She says with a nod.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Urban mini-scenario to research on the portals. Finding the scholar could mean rescuing him from some predicament.
> And/Or,  we need to go look in an ancient library rumored to be a day or two  away.  Both could have 1-2 encounters and keep us around our current  location.




Excellent ideas.  I'll try to get an update posted on Sunday.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 2, 2013)

"Not a bad idea.  It might be helpful to know what we are getting into, before we go teleporting ourselves hither and thither.  I don't recall our last sage being overly friendly, so we might have to do some serious cajoling to get him to help us again.  Of course, they can always use help for something or the other.  Might even just have Borric clean his library for a few days," Syl adds, smiling at the thought of the warrior doing some maid-work for the sage.  "And of course, you and I could hang out and drink lemonade," he mentions to Zelena.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric scoffs.

"Yeah?  Just what do you think I will be cleaning with?  My trust flail will make a right mess of his precious library if I start cleaning."

"Ha ha ha.  I am fookin' bull in a china shop, ya know." 

He is about ready to go, laying some coins on the table and telling the barmaid about them to cover the tab.

"I am not too drunk, best we be about this before I manage to change that.  Let's go see a tiefling about a portal."

"And Syl... That is not a euphemism for needing to take a dump. Already took care of that earlier."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2013)

*Hall of the Bradan Feasa*

It takes a little while walking through the winding back streets of Gist before Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena stumble across a street they all think is the correct street.  When they come upon the familiar wooden door with its carved fish symbols they remember that this is the place they met with the tiefling sage who gave them tedious historical lectures and the maps of the territory of the Sul Gulden mountains.

Pounding on the door with gauntleted fist brings an echoing thud but no response from the tiefling, Aquos, whose title, Waltor is quick to remind Sylvain, is Tender of the Bradan Feasa.  A few passersby in the street look askance at the three standing outside the temple-library and increase their pace to hurry past.  Celebfedhiin sniffs curiously at the foot of the door.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 5, 2013)

Zelena looks to the hound and invokes her ability to speak with animals and asks, "What is it Celebfedhiin? What has you interested in the door."


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining.  


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2013)

Celebfedhiin turns back towards Zelena and his tail goes to wagging, thumping his excitement against the greave of Borric's leg with a dull thudding.

"Smells!  Good smells.  Mud, corpse dirt, ripeness!  Not-woman.  Rats, and rats!  I crunch rats for you!" 




● ● *Celebfedhiin* ● ●


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric frowns with consternation and glares at a few passersby with his armored arms crossed over the steel breastplate of his shiny platemail.

He grumbles, "Well, do you supposed he is out shopping for market supplies?"  Glancing at the dog's sniffing, he continues, "Times like these, I wish Fury was still with us.  He'd be just looking at that lock funny and it would open as if a magic key turned the lock."

It would appear to the brash fighter that breaking and entering might only be wrong some of the time, not all of the time.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 5, 2013)

"Waltor, if we can find a cracked window, could you run in and take a look around?  Don't get in any trouble and I've got a few crickets for you.  Oh, alright, I'll give you one up front," Syl says as he pokes around in his bag, and grabs the container, tossing one to his friend.  









*OOC:*


Any small openings that Waltor could scurry though, DM?







Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2013)

*GM:*  Zelena reached 8th level on 20 Jan with 34,030 xp.  My apologies for not keeping closer track, Songdragon, and congratulations.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 5, 2013)

Zelena looks up to the others with a concern look, "Celebfedhiin, smells..." she is hesitant to interpret the hounds senses, "Corpse dirt... really ripe, and rats within. She wants to stomp some rats too."

The gnome considers, "We might want to check this out... if someone is... dead."

(( Do we recall any such smells on our previous visit? ))

((No worries GE, we still love you.  I will get to that.))


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2013)

When Borric mentions their old traveling companion's facility with locks he notices that there is a jagged piece of metal barely protruding from the keyhole as if the key snapped off in the lock.  Considering the thickness of the key's shaft it seems like a rather deliberate break.

Sylvain is considering the possibility of roaming through the alleys in search of a back door or side window that isn't secured though traversing alleys in a strange town hasn't worked so well in the group's past as Waltor is quick to remind the witch.  Nevertheless, the scorpion bounces on Sylvain's shoulder eager to prove as useful as Celebfedhiin and urges Sylvain to lower him to the ground so that he can attempt to squeeze through the ragged crack at the door's bottom.  At Waltor's urging Sylvain's attention turns back to the door: catching a good look at the carvings in relief of fish Sylvain is subjected to a surge of information as his headband magically floods his mind concerning the Bradan Feasa.

With plenty of time remaining on her ability to speak with animals Zelena continues to question Celebfedhiin on previously experienced smells.  It takes a moment for Zelena to realize Celebfedhiin is describing smells he's experienced not just the smells in this location.  It takes a little longer to clarify and even after the litany of scent is a bit difficult to comprehend; Celebfedhiin experiences scent on a much deeper and more complex level.  Zelena finally figures out that the street smells, including mud, are much the same.  Corpse-dirt, probably human remains, is new though Celebfedhiin says it would be stronger if a dead body were present.  'Ripeness' becomes a long list of foods which Celebfedhiin thinks is fantastic and Zelena realizes is probably food left to rot.  She can't get a clear explanation of 'not-woman' but the scent of rats is much stronger and much more immediate than before.  

[sblock=Knowledge (religion): Bradan Feasa]Wouldn't you know it: I roll a 2 for the cleric and a 20 for the witch.

The Bradan Feasa is a fish.  More spirit of knowledge than fish, however, and revered by an ancient river people long thought extinct.  The fish features in many hero tales though with the passage of time those tales seem to have been appropriated by worship of Tal Ouhm and the draconic River Lords.

Sorry, not exactly information worthy of a 20, but it's all I got.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 6, 2013)

"Go for it, Waltor.  Be careful in there."  The witch turns to address the others.  "You may or may not find this interesting, but that Bradan Feasa is a fish.  More spirit of knowledge than fish,  however, and revered by an ancient river people long thought extinct.   The fish features in many hero tales though with the passage of time  those tales seem to have been appropriated by worship of Tal Ouhm and  the draconic River Lords. Consider yourself educated," he says, taking a small bow.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 7, 2013)

"Be careful Waltor. Holler or whatever it is you do if you need help... watch for rats," Zelena echos Syl's warning... being able to understand the scorpion for a few brief minutes.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2013)

*Waltor's Big Adventure*

Waltor scuttles down Sylvain's arm to the ground next to the door.  The scorpion pokes his head and claws under the jagged crack and appears to get stuck.  His legs waggle but he manages to somehow compress his body enough to squeeze under the door, disappearing into the library-temple with an odd popping sound.

[sblock=Waltor/Sylvain]Almost instantly Sylvain feels Waltor's surprise and curiosity through their empathic link.  Reassuringly, Waltor does not seem worried.  Waltor, however, is faced with a strange sight: a carpet of rats fills the room beyond excepting a clear semi-circle around the door where Waltor stands.  The rats all sit on their haunches facing the door and watch Waltor expectantly.



[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric looks over at Syl with a raised eyebrow, and quips with exaggerated wonderment, "You don't say, Syl."

"Is this more of the zealous squabbles from a few weeks ago during our trip on the river? Or something else?" 

While education is fine and all for bookworms, the brash fighter is not one to spend much time on it.  Reaching into his haversack, he removes a crowbar and holds it down in front of his body, shielding it from view of the street and potential passersby.

"Shall I give my lock pick a try and we can all find out what's inside?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 8, 2013)

"Well, at first blush, Waltor doesn't seem worried.  That's about all I can tell from out here.  I'd hold off for a second, Borric, but please keep that crowbar handy, in case that changes.  Let the little man work for a bit."

DM [sblock] Waltor looks at the rats and sniffs in their general direction.  Not sensing immediate danger, he mimics the greetings he had seen from his big pink student and the others.  He holds up an empty paw as the others including the little one who gave him crickets and spoke to him occasionally sometimes did.  He sniffed again and waited for the rats reaction.[/sblock]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods, "Sure, sure."

"The little guy is resourceful and has saved us a few times."

"However, there is a key in the lock.  Deliberately broken off.  My guess, we are going to have to enter either way.  But, I can wait.  Patience is my mid-..."

"Okay, patience is not any part of my name or creed."

"While we wait, you want to take Celeb and look around outside a bit first, Zelena?"

The brash fighter impatiently slaps the crowbar into the palm of his gauntlet encased hand. After one time, he realizes that it was too loud and harrumphs.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2013)

[sblock=Waltor]Waltor isn't certain if the rats recognize his greeting or not (one of the hazards of having claws instead of hands).  However, they wheel about and scamper deeper into the temple beyond.  At the door to the next room the rats stop and look back at Waltor as if beckoning him to follow then scurry through into the next room.  The near instantaneous decision and unified action is certainly outside Waltor's experience of massed rat behavior.



[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 11, 2013)

DM [sblock] _Interesting actions.  Big Pink probably says I shouldn't follow.  _Waltor looks back at the door, knowing his mission, but then heads off after the rats, unable to resist the adventure that might await him.  _This is much more exciting than being trapped in his sleeve while all the action is happening!_[/sblock]

"All I can tell is that Waltor isn't experiencing any fear or worry.  He was a bit confused for a second, but now he seems rather excited.  No telling what kind of adventure that scamp is going on..."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2013)

[sblock=Waltor]The rats lead Waltor deeper into the library-temple and to a side room that contains the big constructions of dead trees that humans are wont to like.  Constructions that provide nice hiding places but Waltor senses nothing dangerous in the area (though there is a high window letting in lots of light that would probably be big enough in Waltor's estimation for the big pinks to wriggle through, a few pieces of clothing in a heap and a book lying open on the floor next to the desk).  The rats rush towards the desk scrambling over each other to form a wriggling pile of rats until one reaches the top and pushes something off the desk with its nose.  The object tumbles down the pile of rats bouncing off furry, squeaking bodies until it lands with a clatter on the stone floor in front of Waltor.  A metal key.

The rats tumble down from their pile to stand watching Waltor.  One scuttles forward and pushes the key towards Waltor with its nose.



[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 13, 2013)

DM [sblock]. "I've seen them use metal like that before.  I know they will know what to do with it," Waltor thinks as he looks at the key.  He grabs it with both claws and tries to drag it back the way he came. If he is able to get the key outside, the little scorpion pushes it through the hole and tells Syl in their shared language--"Leave the rats be.  They helped me..."[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2013)

Borric has just about exhausted what little patience he has when a key slips under the door to tumble into the dust at his feet, then a familiar claw appears, and finally Waltor struggling to squeeze under the crack.  The scorpion chatters at Sylvain in their private language.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 13, 2013)

After chittering with Waltor for a few moments, Syl looks at the others, after patting his scorpion on the head and picking him, placing him on his robes.  "Ok, I think I follow what he said.  Apparently there are some rats in there that actually told Waltor where this key was.  So, don't squash any of them, please, Borric.  Somehow they seemed to want us to enter the home.  Very interesting."

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2013)

As the party confers outside the door, they notice a soft humming from just a few feet away. As the humming rises in pitch, anyone turning to look sees a spinning ring of light coming into view, its center darkening even as the outline glows brighter. Soon enough, the melodic hum is joined by a much less harmonious cry of alarm. 

The voice grows loud enough to be recognizable just before Nathan emerges from the portal, spilling out headfirst and landing with a grunt in a jumble on the ground. The portal dissipates as the edge breaks apart into the tiny glowing motes to which the party's grown accustomed from their previous journeying with the celestial-blooded young man. The motes quickly disappear before Nathan manages to untangle himself and sit up where he's been so unceremoniously deposited. 

"Look, I told you I have no intention of keeping on this stupid 'road to glory' you lot have your heartless heads set on...!" he starts to spit venomously to the unseen motes, but then he notices the others and stops a moment, agape. Quickly enough he regains his composure, standing and brushing the dirt off his garments. Those inclined to look notice Nathan wears a new, wide belt with a large steel buckle. 

"So, I guess I'm not going to ride all the way back with Aldino after all," he offers by way of recovery from his rather embarrassing arrival. "What kind of trouble are you lot stirring?"

[sblock=ooc]I cleared the fluff of Nathan's arrival with GE. Seemed like a fun way to cover things and work with what's gone before.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 13, 2013)

"Nice job Waltor!" Zelena says with a beaming smile.

She is about to comment when a shimmering light approaches and within moments Nathan is dumped before them. "That was some entrance. We are not in any trouble. We thought it best to try and consult someone about what was up in the mountains. When we arrived, the place is locked up and it would appear some sort of sabotage of the door's lock. We are investigating further. And Waltor has gotten us a key to enter as well."

With a smile she comments, "Welcome back Nathan."


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 13, 2013)

"Nate, my man.  So glad you are able to join us again.  Your motes are quite clever little....creatures?  Or energy bulbs, or whatever they are.  

Perfect timing as we are preparing to visit our old sage friend again.  Your people skills will do doubt help Zelena as we try to get information from him again."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric stows away the crowbar and collects the key. The little scorpion's scouting and report is certainly curious, making up for the impatient wait he had to put up with.

However, before he can comment on the results, he is interrupted by the unorthodox arrival of Nate.

"Oh, hello there.  Heh, no lax trip back to the City of Glass for you.  Glad to have you joining us instead of sitting around on your arse getting soft and pudgy." The brash fighter smirks and pats him on the back a little heavy handedly.

"We are about to pay a social call on some rats, they were kind enough to invite us inside. As they said, we were hoping to learn about the portals, gates, fancy runes, or whatever it is we are dealing with under the mountain.  But, the ornery sage doesn't appear to be answering his door today."

Figuring that is explanation enough, Borric opens the door with the new key.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


It was amusing, jk. Welcome back.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2013)

It takes a moment to pry the broken key from the lock but hardly any time after that to get the door open.  As the bright light of the afternoon sun lights up the dim interior of the entry the group finally sees what Sylvain has relayed to them from Waltor: rats sit on their haunches in a semi-circle around the door watching with beady and surprisingly alert eyes.  Suddenly they scatter and dash for the doorway deeper in the temple.  At the doorway they halt in eerie unison, look back at the group, and disappear into the next room.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 15, 2013)

"How interesting...Ive seen magic users with one associate, like Waltor and myself, but never one that has a connection with so many creatures. And these rats are clearly intelligent.  They want us to follow them," Syl says forgetting all possible danger, and heading in the direction of the swarm of rats.  


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2013)

When the rats see that they are being followed they follow the same course that they did with Waltor and head to a room that clearly served as a study or reading room and that everyone remembers from their last time at the temple when Aquos showed them maps of the Sul Gulden mountain region.  A large desk is in the center of the room, books and strange artifacts line the walls and on the floor a set of clothes is strewn in a pile near a book that looks like it was dropped on the floor.  The book lies open.  The rats rush to the clothing and fill it with their mass of bodies pulsing and climbing over one another; it is somewhat disturbing how they seem to mimic the shape of a body.  Abruptly they scatter and scurry from the clothes to form a large, loose circle around the clothes and the group of adventurers.  The rats all sit on their haunches and wait with eager, beady eyes.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 16, 2013)

Zelena follows the rats and watches them with some interest and comments, "That's just..." as all the little heads turn to look at her she pauses to come up with an appropriate word, "Different."

She looks at the book.

((Is the speak with animals, 4 minute duration, done with with the time it has taken since she talked with Celebfedhiin and Waltor before he went into the place? ))


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2013)

Nathan suppresses a shudder at the multitude of rats, but at their behavior in the back room, raises an eyebrow. 

"You don't suppose he ... no, I've never even heard of that, but..." even as he mutters to himself, two motes appear and orbit his head quickly, their trails forming a circle around his crown. Then one each settles over his eyes before fading from view.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Detect Magic. Arcana +7, Spellcraft +12. Feel free to assume he shares anything he gleans with the others so no one's waiting on me. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric had no idea what to make of the strange rat behavior and stands there fingers tapping the handle of mageslayer.  He is itching to draw it and start swings to see how far he can make rats fly.


"Yeah, this is way beyond my expertise. It is all I can do to keep from wanting to... well never mind that."

"Do you think they understand our speech?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2013)

Zelena glances at the book: _The Eve of Ashes; a history of the fall of Sumbru._  It is open to a page near the middle detailing the political specifics leading to the war that resulted in the destruction of that city's ancient, magical gate but the gnome can sense her ability to speak with animals draining away.  However, when she speaks to the rats in the beast-tongue that they should understand they don't respond.  When Borric muses over whether the rats can understand normal speech they perk up, attention swiveling to the warrior.  One would almost swear that the rodents bob their heads in the affirmative.

Nathan's motes give him a magical sight that shows the rats aswirl with a deep green aura shot through with crackling black.  Definitely magical: the green is transmutation and the black is the aura of necromancy of a particularly virulent and hostile nature.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 18, 2013)

"How interesting.  The rats understand you, Borric...and that's no small task!  Seriously, I've not seen a swarm of creatures behave like this, ever.  They wanted us to come in here, and the way they are behaving, is it possible that our sage friend here somehow got himself turned into a bunch of rats?  Interesting."

DM [sblock]Any Knowledges that might help Syl figure out what's going on?[/sblock]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2013)

Sylvain contemplates his vast knowledge of the arcane.  The witch has heard of a spell, quite powerful, called Swarm Skin but from Nathan's description of the auras this is some sort of a curse and Sylvain has never heard of those magics being used in this fashion.  The spellcaster who could pull something like this off would be quite powerful.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (arcana) check for Sylvain: 1d20+17=32[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric is as surprised as Syl, and certainly glad he held his tongue for once about flailing at the rats.

"Syl, you are asking the wrong person.  I have not a clue on this sort of thing."

"You rats, are you able to take the form of letters to tell us what's going on?" he says bending over to talk to the rodents.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 19, 2013)

"Interesting..." Zelenna says to both the book and that of the rats. She points to the book, "This passage seems to be about the destruction of a magical gateway due to a war or some sort of conflict."

"Did Waltor tell the rats of our query for the Sage?" she asks Syl and Waltor.

Looking to the rats, "May I?" she points to the book and seems ready to pick it up.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 19, 2013)

"Be careful, Zelena.  There is a strong possibility that something in that book cursed the sage, turning him into these rats.  And trust me, that's a heavy duty curse, from a strong spell caster.  of course if we don't examine the book, it's going to be terribly difficult to see exactly what passage he got to before the curse befell him."

Turning to his companion, he repeats Zelena's query.  "Can you talk to the rats, Waltor?  I guess I should have asked you that earlier..."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2013)

The rats explode into an excited flurry of movement when Borric addresses them directly.  They tumble over one another and scurry unheeding over the book and Zelena's feet until they form crude letters on the floor before bursting into another scramble of activity to form a series of words one after another:

[size=+1]I Aquos / Cursed / Witch / Iserd / Need bones / Help![/size]

Zelena manages to pick up the book.  It's a thick political treatise and while it may have some information relevant to gates it would be a study of some time to pick it out of the text.  Waltor informs Sylvain that he doesn't speak rat (nor does it seem that the rats speak rat).


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 20, 2013)

"Can you tell us more about Iserd?  First, is he located here in town?  Are you saying he took your bones?"  

Syl tried to ask only simple questions, hoping to make it easier on Aquos/rat.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

Communication in this fashion is extremely slow and tedious and after a short while appears to be tiring for the rats/Aquos as well.  You do, however, determine that Iserd is some sort of rival to Aquos who lives in the swampy flood-plains of the Ouhm River just south of Gist where you currently are.  Not only did Iserd somehow curse Aquos into this form of rats but also stole Aquos' bones and, if you understand Aquos correctly, kidnapped some sort of holy fish formerly housed in the now empty pool in the main chamber of the temple.  Aquos seems to believe that retrieving his bones and bringing them back to the temple will break the curse but he is emphatic (as much as a swarm of rats spelling words on the floor can be) in his desire that the group retrieve the fish.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric is still stunned while the witch takes over the communications with the rats.  Once Syl has figured out the story, the fighter comments, "Well, I guess I know more about rats than I thought.  Who knew? Cuz I sure didn't."

"I think I read about a fish that granted wishes once.  Something called a fishwich?  Or am I thinking of a type of sandwich?"

Not really sure if his companions will be able to answer those types of questions, he directed them to the rats as well.

After some more thought, Borric continues to ask a more pertinent question, "Can we get some better directions to this rival's lair?  Then we can go beard the bastard."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2013)

Aquos has a difficult time relaying directions in his current, scattered rodent form.  Eventually you realize it might be easier to get directions or find a guide from someone who can actually speak.  However, whenever the name Iserd is brought up in conversation the local people have the tendency to make a sign to protect themselves from evil and hurry away muttering or just clam up until they can make their escape.

Your luck changes on Gist's docks, still uncharacteristically overfull of boats tied up at port and even anchored farther out in the river, where you hear a vaguely familiar voice.  Looking about you see a halfling laughing, waving a hammer about as he talks to a grizzled river rat as he affixes a copper plaque to the prow of a boat.  After a brief moment of thought you recall the halfling as the pirate whose life you spared over a month ago as you traveled up the Ouhm.




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 24, 2013)

"Hey, I remember that guy...Zelena, you want to try to work your magic on him.  He does owe us.  If he knows anything, I bet you can get him to spill his guts!"

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric shrugs after not getting much information from his companions or the rats and follows the others out of Aquos's home.

The brash fighter comments out of the side of his mouth, "Looks like that little rogue has had a spot of luck."

"Shall we corral him before he decides to run off on seeing us?  Though I suspect he would not be able to out run me or the dog."

"Maybe we just tell Celebfedhiin to go fetch the little bugger."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


If Zelena agrees Take 10 on handle animal to fetch a halfling.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Zelena looks at Borric in an amused manner, "While I am sure it would work, I doubt it would have the desired effect. Even if he felt any obligation to help us. Let us just just have a chat with him and see how it goes."

The gnome starts forward and motions the others to follow as she is at a non-threatening distance she calls, "Merry met Eneko! It would appear that the river has been kind to you, since last we met. Might we talk with you regarding a matter?"

((OOC: Diplomacy check 1d20+16=19 ))


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Soothing Word, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining.  

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2013)

Eneko glances up at being hailed by a familiar voice.  Seeing the four adventurers who ended his fellow river pirates' lives and nearly took his own an emotionless mask falls into place over his features.  He can't maintain the indifference in the face of Zelena's good will and cheerful friendliness, however, and his lips twitch as he tries to stifle his own friendly nature.

"Tal Ouhm gives and Tal Ouhm takes, according to his whim.  I have done well recently."  He drops the hammer onto a nearby crate and dusts his hands off.  He glances over at Borric's gleaming armor.  "You seem to have done well for yourselves also.  What did you want to talk about?"




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric approaches and remarks, "Yeah, and Borric takes away what he wants from pirates and cutthroats too. You been behaving yourself or been up to no fookin' good?"

This is the brash warrior's way of greeting an acquaintance to try and win them over to aid in Zelena's wheedling information from the former pirate.  His technique needs work yet.

Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20-1=5)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 27, 2013)

"We are looking for a guide, we need to find one Iserd. Not too many folk around Gist are overly helpful. I do not suppose you know where Iserd resides and might be willing to help us?" Zelena asks the halfling. She looks over at Borric, as helpful in diplomatic situations as ever... She returns her gaze to the hafling.

((OOC Diplomacy check 1d20+16=22 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2013)

Eneko raises his hands in mock indignation.

"I'm a legitimate businessman, now!  Selling copper 'Eyes of Ouhm' to captains to ward off pirates."  He grins though you can tell he's a little worried by Borric.  "So no need for any of those nasty weapons.  Not 'til you find Iserd, anyway."  He rubs his chin and shakes his head.  He's obviously thinking through Zelena's request.

"Everyone in Gist knows where to find Iserd.  And everyone is too scared to do anything about it.  Not even the High Scaly and his queen do anything about Iserd.  But I don't question authority, not my way," he says with a twinkle in his eye.  He lets out his breath in a long exhalation.  "I'll do it.  I'll guide you to Iserd's stagnant, backwater hovel.  But you'll need a boat.  And I know just the man."

Eneko grins over at the nearby captain who looks up with an alarmed expression on his face.




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric regards the halfling with a narrowed eye and an arched eyebrow at the mention of Eneko's legitimate business, "Hmmph, really now."

Taking a look at the involuntarily volunteered captain he gives him a grin, "Heya boyo, not to worry yourself.  Borric the mageslayer is on this and his companions make him larger than life.  We can beard the bastard don't ya worry, mate."

"So Eneko, why is everyone so scared of Iserd?  What the deal?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 27, 2013)

Syl remained mostly silent, quite enjoying watching Borric's attempts at Diplomacy.  As the smooth tongued gnome jumped in, the witch knee that she would smooth everything over.

Syl nods at Borric's questions.  "Yep, anything that you can tell us about that Iserd and his operations would be most helpful.  We are going to have to pay him a visit, you know."

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2013)

Eneko rubs his fingertips along his jawline and you hear the faint 'scritch' of whiskers across calluses.

"Well, I'm not a local," he begins.  "But sailors talk and what they're saying ain't pretty.  Rumor is, this Iserd has truck with spirits; dark, ancient things with a hunger for blood.  And bad fortune has a tendency to fall on Iserd's enemies."  The halfling shrugs.  "But you can't believe half of what you hear about these things."




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 28, 2013)

Zelena looks to Syl, "Do not be offended my friend, but what can those like yourself, with a more evil bent, do? I am not usually watching you during the fighting and of what I have seen and heard, you have some nifty skills. Of course, that is if this Iserd is a real witch."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric glances over at Zelena and Syl. "You think this Iserd might be a witch, huh?  Sounds more like a necromancer that likes hanging out with vampires.  Maybe we should stock up on holy water just in case."

"Eneko, my man, what can you tell us about this hovel. Is it a defensible place or just a mud hut?"

"Maybe we should fly there," he speculates and looks at his companions.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2013)

Eneko's whole face lights up at the prospect of flying.

"Now that sounds exciting!  To see the Ouhm like that...  How?  Do you have a magic carpet?"  Catching a glimpse of the faces surrounding him and still seeking answer to Borric's question he dampens his enthusiasm.  "I can't say for certain what the place is like; I've not been by it.  And I'm not one to judge another's lifestyle but you know how these inbred, superstitious, backwater types can be.  How defensible could it be?  It's probably just a cabin on stilts near a mudbank and surrounded by stagnant water.  Tales, of course, make it out to be some sort of dark lair with demons cavorting all over the place and..."  With an embarrassed cough, a shrug, and a wry grin he lets the overly dramatic description trail off into silence.




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 2, 2013)

"Yes Eneko, we have a few method's of flight. I am not sure that that would be wise at this point in time, but when we are done with our task, I would be more than happy to give you the experience." Zelena says with a smile.

She gives Borric a shrug, "Necromantic magic does not necessarily mean necromancer. There are many spells that are within that school of magic. I do not know what kind of spellcaster we are facing, but it does seem like a powerful one."


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


Guys, I'm  down with the flu right now.  Give me a couple days and I'll be back. Sorry if I'm holding anything up...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods his head with a determined look.

"So the best idea is to hit the bastard hard and fast, introducing him to mageslayer before he gets his minions summoned then?"

"We might need to consider some aids or assistance in sneaking inside. You all are practitioners of magic, what about some invisibility? What are the chances he'd have wards to protect him from that sort of thing?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 5, 2013)

"Good thinking, Borric.  I still have that wand with a few Invisibility charges left in it.  We might be able to get in and smash him, then out before he even realizes exactly what is happening.  Of course, as strong as he must be to have pulled off that bones-to-rats curse, he might be able to see through that kind of an illusion..."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2013)

Eneko grins broadly and rather starry-eyed at the prospect of Zelena's promise of flight and the thought of other magics.  "Invisibility!  You folks must have stumbled upon some powerful m...  Wait...   Bones to rats curse?  Diabolical!  You didn't mention this!  Is this why you are after Iserd?"  The halfling's face rapidly passes through startlement to sage understanding then his eyes go wide in alarm.  "It's not Aldino, is it?  He was a nice old man.  I'll rip that foul creature's tongue out myself!  There won't be any speaking of curses when I get done...!"




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •









*OOC:*


Hope you're feeling better, Gerald


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric looks down at Enko's outburst with an arched eyebrow and then crouches to place a hand on the Halfling's shoulder.

"Relax, mate. Aldino's fine, on his way back to Venza to buy himself an estate and a harem of beauties. Don't you worry, I got just the thing for ol' Iserd. I'll bash his head in silly."

Straightening he looks to the spell casters.

"What do you think about him being able to really break through the cloak of invisibility? I can understand if he has a spell to counter it, but would he be able to have it active all of the time? Or are you thinking anti-magic wards on the entrance of this hovel?"

"Personally, I think the bastard is relying on his reputation to safeguard his lair more than anything.  Particularly if he believes he has the power to deal with any interlopers that he finds after the fact."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 8, 2013)

"He might be off his guard a bit, since he hexed the sage.  We might be able to get the drop on him.  I've heard of powerful mages who could see invisibly on a permanent basis, but that took an expensive spell to be worked.  I'd doubt our fella has the means for that kind of magic, but you never know.  Worst case scenario, we try the sneaking, and if he is prepared, we retreat and come up with another plan."

Sylvain absentmindedly stroked Waltor while he spoke, which might appear strange to the newly reacquainted to the group Eneko.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2013)

"If this Iserd has some some anti-magical field, we are in way over our heads and should run like little girls." the gnome says with a smile. "Do remember that Iserd has also used a powerful curse. While do away with this person, that is not our main goal either. The fish and the bones are. I of course will not complain if Iserd dies but hey we do have priorities."

"Getting close enough to look over the area would be beneficial. But we have to deal with what we have to deal with." Zelena says.

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Soothing Word, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining.  


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2013)

...


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2013)

Eneko listens quietly as Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena discuss plans.

"I can get you there by boat, or get you good enough directions to get there if you fly.  This other," he shakes his head.  "This talk of curses, and invisibility and such... It's beyond me.  I'm just a river-rat.  Devilishly handsome and I got a knack for navigating the river.  But this stuff you'll have to figure."




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks down at the gnome and her comments about little girls running away, "Little girls, huh? I think I am becoming a bad influence on your prime and proper language, Lass."

"Agreed, sneaking in is best and being flexible in our options."

"Eneko, I think we will be taking you along as guide, we can save the flying for the return trip or our fleeing the scene if necessary."

"Do we have everything we need for this venture?" He asks his companions.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 11, 2013)

"I think I have everything I need.  And I agree with saving what limited flight options we have to get out ASAP, if necessary.  So, I think we are going to need to take you up on the riverboat offer, Eneko."  


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2013)

Eneko grins at the captain who is still standing nearby then swaggers over and slaps the fellow on the back.

"There you go, Captain!  A hire, which is better than all these other louts can brag about."  He glances at the crowded docks and the eavesdropping captains of other boats standing about and hoping this captain turns down the hire.  "And tell you what; I'll sweeten the deal.  I'll refund the cost of the Eyes which is more than you'd get for a short-term hire.  Good all 'round, yes?"

The captain, assaulted by Eneko's constant chatter, blinks owlishly as Eneko's meaning sinks in.  He scrunches up his brow and his eyes dart about as he calculates in his head.  Finally, the captain nods and leads the group to his boat.  It is a large riverboat not suitable for navigating back channels but the captain brings on a rowboat that can handle six easily.

The captain takes the boat out onto the river and travels downstream for a while giving you all plenty of time to make preparations for whatever is coming.  At Eneko's direction he takes a narrower side channel but overhanging trees and the width of the channel force him to stop and unload the rowboat.  Eneko climbs into the bow with ease born of a life on the river and offers his help to any needing it when boarding.

"Easy there, big guy," he says to Borric.  "With that suit of bronze a tumble into the drink wouldn't be a good idea."

Once everyone is situated Eneko begins giving directions through the maze of back channels and flooded forest lands.  Finally, you end up in a bank of trees not far from a cabin perched on stilts with a rickety dock jutting out over the stagnant water.  Trees cluster around the back of the cabin though it is impossible to tell whether there is dry land back there or not.  There is no movement and the cabin looks lifeless.

[sblock=Iserd's cabin]


 • *Iserd's cabin* •[/sblock]




 • *Eneko, Ouhm River* •


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelena whispers, "I took the precaution of memorizing a water walk spell." She looks at Borric, "It would likely best serve you. Unless we wait for night, a quick and sudden attack may be best."

The gnome casts a detect magic spell and looks about the area for anything of a magical nature.

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining.  


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric considers the situation.

He whispers, "That is good for the assault.  We can leave the pooch and I can maybe carry you on my back, Zelena."

"Syl, you can fly a little bit now and some more later, right?  What about an invisible, flying scouting mission? Can you fly silently?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


What are doing about Nate? Is he along?  What about Eneko, is he with us now or back at the boat?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelena scans the area with her enhanced sight.  She figures based on their location that the spell can visually cover an area including the cabin and, perhaps, fifteen feet beyond.  After several long moments she still detects nothing with a magical aura.  It would seem the cabin has none of the magical protections that the group worried about before setting out.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, pushed things a little farther than I intended without getting your input.  My last post has Eneko in the boat with you all (not the riverboat) giving directions through the twisting, stagnant waterways.  Eneko will stay and guard the rowboat while the rest explore.

jkason and Nathan are a bit more difficult to resolve.  I want to include him but it is nearly a month since jkason's last appearance on ENWorld.  I think that until jkason's situation is resolved and he is able to post on a regular basis that we should write Nathan out.  I think the irregularity of posting is just too jarring and I'm not willing to NPC the character.  Which leaves where is Nathan and why?  How about this:

Once the riverboat reached a spot where it could continue no further the captain began to show signs of extreme agitation, fretting about actively participating in actions against Iserd.  Despite reassurances, cajoling by Eneko, and even outright threats it became clear that the captain would likely leave as soon as everyone was offboard.  Eneko was needed for his knowledge of the location, Borric for his diplomatic skills, and Zelena for her magics.  That only left Nathan to stay and ensure the captain didn't just continue downstream and leave the group stranded.​[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 13, 2013)

Still whispers, the gnome looks back at the others after her scan of the area, "I can see no great magical protections or traps. Unless of course, they are hidden well."

She nods at Borric's suggestion and giggles's considering some vulgar joke that could be made. She keeps it to herself though.

[sblock=ooc]Fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2013)

*b*







Borric nods and whispers in reply, "Good.  Perhaps we should sit tight and watch for a while and see if anyone moves around."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]No worries, GE. I was just wondering for clarification.  Yeah, I gave up on jkason too. Parking him with the boat is good.  We can always get him back in if he suddenly returns.

The plan works for me too. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 14, 2013)

"I can fly for a bit and scout around, if you'd like me too.  Waltor and I aren't great at noticing things, however.  We're more of big picture guys, than noticing all the little details.  We can take to the sky for a few minutes and see if we can focus in on anything out of the ordinary, though"

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2013)

*GM:*  Gerald, what you can see in the earlier cabin pic is about all Syvain can see from his current location.  If you send Sylvain scouting let me know what abilities he's using/preparations he's making and how he would start the scouting (I know you can't get too detailed with the info you currently have).


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 15, 2013)

Zelena watches the area for a short time to see if she can pick up on anything out of the ordinary.

(( Perception: 1d20+18=30 ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 17, 2013)

"So here's what I'm thinking...I'll use a charge off the Invisibility wand, and fly around back really quickly.  We need to see what other points of egress/ingress he has.  I'll be back up here in a jiffy to let you two know I've seen.  If I'm not back in around three minutes, please feel free to come running.

Syl also uses his Message cantrip as a backup plan to simply screaming if he finds trouble.  "I'll whisper you anything interesting, Zelena.  You keep the big guy in the loop."

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 17, 2013)

"Sounds like a plan." Zelena comments. She keeps watch for any sign of movement or other disturbances especially once Syl starts his reconnaissance of the area.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2013)

*GM:*  Sorry for the delay.  With PM on vacation I'm going to be a bit lazier about posting this week.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2013)

As Sylvain fades from view Zelena, still using her magical sight, sees a faint aura radiating from the now invisible witch.  That aura mixes with several other auras on the witch and moves across the still waters to hover above the cabin as Sylvain surveys the area.  Zelena also sees a wisp of smoke rising behind the cabin and smells a faint hint of woodsmoke tinged with something cooking.

Sylvain sees that the cabin is perched on the edge of a small island, or perhaps a large sandbar.  There is a clear area off to his left where a boat could be run ashore but it is muddy looking.  The rest of the island is surrounded by thick undergrowth and trees.  A barrel of rainwater sits at the back corner of the cabin and a pile of firewood under a dead tree at the other corner.

Near the center of the clearing is a cookfire with meat turning on a spit tended by a beautiful woman.  Suddenly Sylvain hears a whispering drone in his ears and sees the woman look around in consternation.

"What is it, my sisters?" she asks, though Sylvain sees no one else present.

[sblock=Map]Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog


[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 20, 2013)

Syl wastes no time in beginning to move back toward his friends, as he sensed something unusual with the woman.  "I think they know we are here, Zelena.  Look aware," he whispers after flying 30' back toward the others.

After heading toward the others, he paused and turned to look again at the woman to see if she gave any other signs of detecting he or the others.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 20, 2013)

Zelena nods to Borric as she draws her weapon and whispers in a strong tone, "Syl says that he thinks *they* know we are here."

She calls forth her Goddess' power, "Annaya, grant this warrior the ability to walk on water." The small sun of a holy symbol glows golden and infused Borric with magic.

((Cast Water Walk on Borric: Duration 80 minutes))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk©, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric crouches, "Hop on lass, I will give you a lift."

 With the gnome clinging to his back, he will cross the water and take the left side of the hut to approach the island.

[sblock=Actions]Move to C7 via B9[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2013)

As Borric carries Zelena around the corner of the cabin they see a stunningly beautiful woman with long, flowing black hair tending a cookfire.  If she is surprised at their appearance she skillfully masks it.   She smiles in welcome.

"I so seldom have visitors.  To what do I owe the honor?" 

[sblock=Map]Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog


[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 21, 2013)

Assuming Syl can still see the scene, he holds his action to see how the interplay between his two friends and the woman play out.  If he cannot clearly observe the action, he flies to a position where he can do so.  

"I'm watching things, Zelena.  I'll blow the lady to smithereens if she tries anything tricky," he whispers to the gnome.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2013)

As the gnome ride Borric to the hut she is very tempted to comment with a 'Giddy-up' but refrains to preserve the man's dignity and a friendship. 

Looking for a dry place to be put down she looks up at the woman, not at all what she expected of Iserd, but then look can be deceiving. Once there is dry land she prompts Borric to let her down and she slides down in a very unceremonious way. She straightens out and whispers back to Syl, "Gotcha."

To Borric, "Be ready. Let us see how diplomacy works."

She then straightens and takes one step forward, "Good day ma'm. We are looking for one known as Iserd, are you this person perchance?"

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2013)

The woman studies Zelena and Borric with a long appraising look.

"I am Iserd."  She reaches over and plucks a flake of fish from the spit then pops it into her mouth.  Slowly she licks her fingers clean.  "Mmm, perfection.  Perhaps you would like to join me in a meal and explain why you have gone to the trouble to seek me out."




• Iserd, swamp-witch of Gist •

[sblock=Map]Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric is a little surprised and mutters, "She ain't got a beard on her."

 He steps forward to let the gnome slide off his back and prove some cover for Zelena from the nefarious (??) hag. He observes Iserd carefully, looking for signs of falsehood as the woman responds.

"Well, you are certainly not the ugly bastard we were looking for. You are not even male. Looks like we were lead slightly astray on what to expect."

"I am not exactly hungry... yet. I know hard to  believe, milady. But, tis true."

[sblock=Actions]Move to D6
Sense Motive (1d20+11=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2013)

Iserd titters at Borric's response and begins removing the fish from the spit onto a platter she has for that purpose.

"Oh, I'm sure you were given all sorts of tales that made me out to be some sort of horrific creature."  She smiles coquettishly and turns slowly shifting her hips as she shifts her weight from foot to foot.  "As you can see, the truth is somewhat different.  So, you were told I was a monster and what?  You've come to slay the beast?"

Borric senses she is being truthful in her words but he feels she is not trustworthy.  She also seems confident and there is a faint ring of challenge in her tone.




• Iserd, swamp-witch of Gist •

[sblock=Map]Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog


[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 23, 2013)

The gnome eyes the fish hoping that it was not the holy fish that the group was sent to find.

"Well, asking around Gist does bring out all sorts of rumours. We can expecting the worse, but we are open enough to deal with what is presented before us." Zelena says before continuing, "No we are not here to slay the you... and I will be straight with you, we are because of Aquos. Both what was done to him and what was taken form his temple. First, where you the one that did this? And if so, is there a way we can resolve the issues of return what was taken and returning Aquos to his original form."

((Diplomacy check 1d20+16=22 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric chuckles, "Expecting the worse would explain it.  We were expecting some ugly old bastard of a hermit."

"But the wee lass be correct, there is no reason for us to be bringing the boom if we can resolve this peaceably."

"However, if it comes down to no other choice than the killing, you should know that I am renowned for carrying the mageslayer here on my belt. Besides lugging the weapon around, I damned well know how to use it too. Heh, heh."

[sblock=Actions]Move to D6
Aid Another Diplomacy (1d20-1=14)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 24, 2013)

Syl continues to fly about, keeping the three figures in sight.  









*OOC:*


Until he decides to reveal himself, Syl will just take single move actions, flying 30' back and forth so he can stay aloft and keep an eye out.







Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

"Ah, Aquos."  Iserd's eyes flash with emotion that seems to be mingled amusement and irritation.  She sighs like a child who can't believe she's been caught being naughty.  "Yes, I took his fish and turned him into a pile of rats.  He can be so... _pedantic_.  I only wanted to teach him a little lesson.  I'll give his bones back.  As long as the rats can reach them he can reform his body.  The fish... I'm afraid it'll be cold by the time you get it back to Gist."  She glances at the platter of fish steaks steaming in her hands.

Iserd turns her gaze upon Borric.  "Mageslayer?"  Her lips curl downwards in a pout.  "I've heard of a great warrior called the Mageslayer..."




• Iserd, swamp-witch of Gist •

[sblock=Map]Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog


[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 25, 2013)

"Well... I suppose that Aqous will be glad to have his bones back." Zelena states. "Why was that fish important? Aqous made it out to be of some importance and then you roast it up and eat it. We have to be missing something." The gnome is finding it hard to understand the squabble between the two.

(( Sense Motive on Iserd 1d20+8=18 and throw in a Perception check just to keep on top of things... 1d20+18=38 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric nods offhandedly and replies to Iserd, "Yeah, that's me. The Mageslayer and I call my flail that name in honor of the bastard's skull I bashed in to earn the title.  Though, I am thinking of adding a new title, the Rock Crusher after turning some huge earth elementals into gravel."

He looks at the offered fish and realizes that there is nothing to be done about it now. He glances at Zelena and shrugs, "Unless you have spells to uncook and resurrect this fish, I don't think we can recover it.  Assuming she is not just trying to be funny and the fish in question is actually in her hut." He jerks a thumb over his shoulder to the wooden hovel.

He has been talking loud enough so the invisible Syl can hear what he says. 

Borric turns back to Iserd and continues, "You did know the fish was some sort of holy thing, yeah?"

"Where are these bones? I assume that you have punished the guy enough that we can just taken them with us and leave everything all civil."

[sblock=Actions]..[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 25, 2013)

_Subtle as always, Borric..._Syl smirks as he follows the fighter's lead.  He swoops out of the sky to look into the windows of the home, seeing if he can spot the fish from the outside.  

Perception:  1d20+2=11

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2013)

Iserd sighs and looks downcast.

"The fish!  He just snagged it out of some fisher's net, took it to the pool in his library and called it a holy fish of knowledge or wisdom or something!  I've eaten a bit and I'm no smarter now than I was before.  It was a con, pure and simple, and the people of Gist fell for it, ah... hook, line, and sinker.  Meanwhile, I'm forced to live out here in exile."  She stamps her foot in indignation.

Iserd calms quickly and sags in defeat.  "Yes, yes," she says with a half-hearted wave towards the cabin.  "The bones are in the cabin.  Take them and restore Aquos, if you must.  I would have done it soon anyway."

Zelena has realized some things about Iserd when she sees a figure, an old woman, perhaps, lurking behind the dead tree at the corner of Iserd's cabin.  The gnome blinks and when she looks again the old woman is gone.

Sylvain sees no fish but the interior of the cabin is lined with shelves filled with gourds and bottles decorated with bits of fur, shell, feathers and string and other strange bits scavenged from the swamp.  They seem a bit large for potions but he can think of no other thing that they could be.

[sblock=Sense Motive]Iserd's words seem true but she is clearly playing up her feminine wiles for Borric's benefit.  There is also an underlying uncertainty, perhaps fear, that she won't be able to control the situation and her agreeable demeanor seems calculated to get you to go without violence.[/sblock]




• Iserd, swamp-witch of Gist •


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods once more and repeats in a loud enough voice for Syl to still hear, "You say the bones are in the cabin, eh? Where exactly are they in there?"

"What exactly are you supposed to have done to the townsfolk to have such a bad reputation, anyway?" 

[sblock=Actions]..[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Syl holds still at the window hoping that Borric's gambit pays off.  If the lady gives any indication where exactly the bones are located, he will try to quietly open the door and head inside to look at them.

ooc[sblock]  I'm sure nothing bad could happen when I open that door, could it, lol?[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 28, 2013)

"One might ask who is forcing you too live out here." Zelena asks, "You are attractive and I am sure could manage quite well in any city. If it is your reputation in Gist, continue down the river, change your name if you wish, and make a new life for yourself."

Zelena blinks several times at catching to sight of an older woman about and covers her moth and whispers to Syl, "Be careful. I could have sworn that I just saw someone else by the dead tree by the cabin." and

She looks to Iserd, "You are alone out here, yes?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2013)

"The bones are in a grain bag, under the shelf."  Iserd motions towards the cabin.  "Next to the back door."

Sylvain, hearing Iserd's description, looks and sees a lumpy bag lying on the floor across the small room from the window he is peering into.  It could be a femur that he sees poking out of the bag.  As he considers whether to sneak in Waltor pinches his ear and tells him the front door is unobserved...

Iserd's eyes blaze with anger at the townspeople of Gist.  "Every bad thing that happens _I_ get the blame!  Bad catch on the river?  Iserd has cursed you!  Sickly baby?  Iserd did it!  Your grandfather passes?  Iserd poisoned the old lech!  Oh, yes, I know herbs and potion lore, and I don't deny that I see..."  Abruptly she cuts off and her hands fly to her throat and she begins gasping as if choking.




• Iserd, swamp-witch of Gist •


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 28, 2013)

As Syl was preparing to enter the abode, he pauses seeing the witch choking all of a sudden.  He looks around to see if Zelena's warning was true, trying to locate any possible creature nearby.

Perception 1d20+2=13

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Zelena looks around the woman for a breif moment as she tells Borric of what she saw earlier, "I think I saw an old woman a few moment ago over by the hut, but then she was just gone."

"Cover me," she says and moves the short distance between herself and Iserd. She calls upon her protective magics and touches the witch with her spell as some invisible force or person assaults her. "Let Annaya protect this woman under attack!" Their is a flash of light as a small bubble forms about Iserd for a brief moment before fading from sight.

((Perception: 1d20+18=30, Move to E-4, Cast Protection from Evil (I know it's a long shot, but gotta try.) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2013)

Zelena's spell has an instant effect and briefly illumines the attack upon Iserd: the swamp-witch scrabbles at ghostly chains wrapped around her neck and held there by a seemingly insubstantial woman of horrifying countenance.  Zelena realizes the woman isn't so much old as she is swollen and disfigured by what appears to be seeping puncture wounds on every surface of her body.  The protective spell cast upon Iserd seems to fray the substance of the spiritual chains and when the chains snap Iserd falls to the ground gasping and struggling to regain her breath.  Iserd's attacker turns to glare at Zelena her face twisting into an even more hideous snarl.

Beyond the spirit attacking Iserd Sylvain sees no other creature nearby.









*OOC:*


Round One (no surprise).  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Party
Ghostly spirit

Map:
Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog




Party:
Borric 83/83 hp
Sylvain 66/66 hp
Zelena 66/66 hp

Conditions in Effect:

Enemies:
Spirit (AC x, T x, FF x) x/x hp [incorporeal]
[/sblock]




• Iserd, swamp-witch of Gist •


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric snarls, "What deviltry is this, Zelena? I am ready to smash the blighter, but will mageslayer do any harm?" 

He is not scared of the spirit, but knows that he cannot defeat such a thing without support from the two spell casters and their wonderful tricks that make him the larger than life hero.

[sblock=Actions]Delay since I am expecting some help with knowledge skill checks and/or buffing before laying into the evil creature. 









*OOC:*


GE, Borric moved to D6 in this post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...n-amp-Zelena&p=6106374&viewfull=1#post6106374





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 29, 2013)

"What in the heavens is that thing, Waltor?"  Syl tries to focus on the ghostly thing and figure out what might be useful to hurt it.

Know. Arc 1d20+17=26
Know. History  1d20+15=30
Know. Nature 1d20+16=35
Know. Planes 1d20+17=35
Know Religion 1d20+14=18

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2013)

Zelena scowls at the spirit as she grips her morningstar more tightly. her gazes does not leave the spirits as she calls out to Borric, "A spirit of some sort. Your flail should be able to strike the creature, but it will not be as effective. Your armor will provide little protection form it though."

She then calls to her goddess again displaying her small sun of a holy symbol, "I call upon Annaya's blessings! Protect us and this charge!" 

[sblock=Actions](( Knowledge (Religion) to tell about type of undead it is... 1d20+12=22 ))

Cast Blessing of Fervor, include Iserd as an ally

Zelena will use the  +2 bonus on attack rolls and a +2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. this round. Touch AC increases to 15)) [/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC & Knowledge]pm, sorry, I'll get that position corrected when I update the map next.

[sblock=Sylvain]Sylvain knows the spirit is a ghost though he knows that the circumstances that create ghosts often result in different powers for ghosts.  It is commonly held that it is very damaging for a ghost to touch someone, their touch ages a person and causes numerous age-induced injuries.  He also knows that it is extremely difficult to destroy a ghost permanently and that a ghost will eventually reform after being destroyed.[/sblock][sblock=Zelena]Zelena instantly recognizes this creature as a ghost.  Its spiritual nature makes it difficult to hit or affect physically and makes most armor worn useless against it.  Force effects are effective against it, whether as offense or defense.  And, while highly resistant to channeling, ghosts are not immune to divine power used in that fashion.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 1, 2013)

((Not sure if folks were waiting in information gained... Zelena's action remains the same...))

"It's a ghost... what I said about spirits is the same, this one will just be a little more, annoying." The gnome adds.


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 2, 2013)

"I know, Waltor, we don't have much that can harm that thing.  One thing is sure, everyone seems to hate that pretty lady, though."

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


I have been waiting on actions from Syl and have not seen any.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 2, 2013)

((  Gerald007, if you are feeling out of sorts, Syl has lots he can do... Evil Eye, Fortune hexes... buff and debuff spells... of his damage spells, they will do damage, albeit reduced damage (half) due to the incorporeal of the ghost. Lots to choose from. ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


Does the lantern archon's ray of light attack effect incorporeal undead?  If so, Syl will start the summoning process.  If not, Syl will try and use his damaging spells to see what sort of effect they will have.





[/ooc]


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


I was sorta waiting for the Fortune Hex and Cackling to use the re-roll for the 50% concealment checks Borric will have to make.


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


That's the next option after I find out about my lantern archon question...


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


1) Light Ray is an extraordinary ability, considered nonmagical by type, and so will not affect incorporeal.
2) Incorporeal creatures take half damage from weapons but there is no cover or concealment unless the undead is within an object (not the case here at this time).


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


Thanks, DM.







Sylvain begin moving toward the others.  "You know the drill, Borric.  Fortune favors the brave.". Syl, despite the invisibility, speaks to the warrior, so he knows what to expect in the next round.









*OOC:*


Move Action--get within 30' of Borric.  Standard--fortune hex.  Free--speech.








Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--used some of Flight hex.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Bolstered by some feeling of good fortune, Borric snarls at the creature, "I am coming for ya!" 

He moves around Zelena, quickly drawing mageslayer.  He approaches the spirit from the other side and attempts to trip the creature and bash it with the shock flail.

[sblock=Actions]Move to H4
Using +2 bonus on attack rolls and a +2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, this round. Touch AC increases to 15.
Attack creature: Greater Trip with Flail (Fervor)  (1d20+21=25)
Hmm, going to assume that got it.
AoO with Flail (Fortune) (1d20+19=21,  1d8+9+1d6=12)
Reroll with Flail (Fortune) (1d20+19=35)








*OOC:*


Heh, no 50% chance to miss in PF. Crap, sorry to wait so long for posting.





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 83 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2013)

Zelena casts her spell and Annaya's blessing settles upon the group while Sylvain charges Borric with good fortune.  Borric moves around the fire to approach the ghost but when he goes to entangle the ghost's legs and trip it the weapon passes through insubstantial legs to no effect.

The ghost shrieks angrily casting her glare between Zelena who has robbed her of her intended victim and Borric who has the temerity to assault her.  The ghost floats back away from her attackers at an angle and rises to a height of 20 ft.  Her feet dangle twined together hanging longer than a normal humans and look more than a little like the twisting tail of a snake.  Borric takes the opportunity as the ghost moves away to slash at it with Mageslayer; this time as the weapon passes through the ghost ectoplasmic matter wisps from it though the damage isn't nearly as much as one might hope.

The ghost chants words of arcane power and a pit opens up beneath Borric.  The fighter scrambles to avoid falling into the pit.  His efforts are unsuccessful and Borric falls twenty feet to the bottom taking a minor amount of damage.  Iserd, caught at the edge of the magically created pit, claws at the dirt to keep from falling but tumbles in to land next to Borric.

The muddy water at the western edge of the island begins to roil and bubble.









*OOC:*


Round Two.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]New fact: ghosts (and all incorporeal) are immune to trip.
Initiative:
Party
Ghostly spirit

Map:
Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog




Party:
Borric 77/83 hp
Sylvain 66/66 hp
Zelena 66/66 hp

Conditions in Effect: Blessing of Fervor (7/8 rounds); Pit, DC 25 to climb out (4/5 rounds)

Enemies:
Spirit (AC 18, T 18, FF 16) 38/44 hp [incorporeal] 20 ft elevation
[/sblock]




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Stuck in the pit, Borric calls up, "Fookin' spirit! I need a little help down here... I think." 

His pride is hurt more than his arse from the fall. Tripping a spirit turned out to not be such a great plan. Blasted gods or Fate has a cruse sense of humor for the brash fighter.

[sblock=Actions]Delaying.








*OOC:*


Borric has Climb +10 and could probably use the Cackle to keep the Fortune Hex to help him beat the DC25 sooner. 





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 5, 2013)

Syl sees the spell effects on Borric, and immediately attempts to counter it.  Syl attempts to Dispel the spell effect, and get the big guy out of his hole.  He continues the Fortune hex on his friend as well.

Caster level check 1d20+8=14









*OOC:*


Move Action--Cackle.  Standard--Cast Dispel Magic targeted on the Create Pit spell.  Free--None.








Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic^, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--used some of Flight hex. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 5, 2013)

Zelena frowns not sure how best to help Borric from his predicament and looks up at the spirit and comments with a wink to Syl, "Be right back with our friend." She then just literally jumps into the pit and lands next to Borric. "I thought I would just drop in." she says flashing a muddy smile.

She grabs on to the warriors leg and calls out, ""By Annaya's will I give the gift of flight!" The small sun that is the gnome's holy symbol glows a brief moment and Borric can feel that he is lighter, perhaps can even move out of the pit! "Take us both out, if you can... that thing is up to something. just drop us by the top of the pit"

[sblock=Actions]I know Acrobatics is a trained skill, but was not sure if anyone can use it for a fall... rolled anyhow and let GE decide how best to apply, if at all. Acrobatics to soften landing 1d20-1=0 (won't matter any ways!)

Damage... first 10 feet/1d6 is  nonlethal damage as per falling rules for deliberately jumping. 2d6=10
6 nonlethal and 4 lethal damage
Zelena moves to H-5 grabs onto Borric and casts Fly on him (Duration 8 minutes). (Borric has 40 ft fly movement) 
[/sblock][sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) *Blessing of Fervor*, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Surprised to find the gnome lass nearly landing on him, Borric is even more surprised to find that she is going to help him fly.

"Lass, you truly are a wonder."

"Syl, put that bitch spirit to sleep if you can!" 

He wraps his flail arm around the small woman from underneath her armpits and leaps into the air to carry her out of the pit. Reaching the top, he let's her loose at the edge of the big hole.

[sblock=Actions]Grab Zelena to carry her out of Pit.
Fly up to I4: Fly Checks (Fortune) (1d20+7=14,  1d20+7=21) - Thank you Syl. 
Drop Zelena in I5[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2013)

Sylvain's dispel is unable to break the magics of the ghost and the pit remains in the center of the island with Iserd cowering at the bottom.  Borric deposits Zelena safely on the ground though the edge of the pit is sloped and provides unstable footing.  Though stable enough now Zelena feels that if she remains at the edge of the pit it would take very little to tip her back into it and this time under less control than the last time.

The ghost swoops down and around to Zelena's side unprotected by Borric and undergoes a transformation.  Her flesh and neck appears to stretch and become scaly and fangs grow in her shrieking mouth.  With a quick, darting strike the ghost lashes forward and sinks fangs into Zelena's shoulder bypassing her armor.  Despite the insubstantial nature of the ghost Zelena feels its energy surging through her like spiritual poison.  Though she can feel her body trying to fight off the damage she isn't quite strong enough to do so and yellowed bruises bloom on that shoulder and along her upper arm and neck.

From the muddy water on the side of the island clear of swamp grass and trees surges a bloated creature.  Nails and hair are long and drip water though its clothing has rotted entirely away.  The body is bloated and blue, obviously an undead creature of some kind, and its skin is wrinkled and peeling away from the corpse.  At first glance one might think it a zombie but the force of personality burning in its eyes puts that notion to rest quickly.  It stands and assesses the battlefield a brief moment.









*OOC:*


Round Three.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Party
Undead pair

Map:
Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog




Party:
Borric 77/83 hp
Sylvain 66/66 hp
Zelena 48/66 hp  - Corrupting touch for 18 dmg.

Conditions in Effect: Blessing of Fervor (6/8 rounds); Pit, DC 25 to climb out (3/5 rounds)

Enemies:
Spirit (AC 18, T 18, FF 16) 38/44 hp [incorporeal]
[/sblock]




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 7, 2013)

"Ahhhhggg..." the gnome lets out at the ghost's touch. Zelena still almost shivers at the touch but turns and focuses her thoughts. She takes a step back and concentrates for a moment... and after the weaving of her hands and calling upon her divine powers yells out, "I call upon a weapon of Annaya to strike this creature most foul!" 

The small sun about her neck glows again and a morningstar bursts forth, the head of the weapon briefly as bright as a miniature sun. It fades to a light glow and strikes out at the ghost scoring a very strong hit across the things insubstantial torso.

((5-foot step to J-4, Cast Spiritual Weapon. Spiritual Weapon Attacks the Ghost 1d20+10=30 (threat) Confirmation roll to Hit 1d20+10=13 (no critical hit) for 10 damage (force effect, damages incorporeal creatures fully) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor( 5 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 46 of 66 (and 6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) *Blessing of Fervor*, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 8, 2013)

Syl almost jumps with surprise when he sees the substantial undead heading in his direction.  "I think this one is more our style, Waltor.  Let's burn it and see how it reacts to that!"

The witch turns visible as a fiery explosion occurs around the undead creature that had just presented itself.

Damage 8d6=30









*OOC:*


Move-Cackle on Morric, Standard--Cast Fireball (Ref DC 19 for half) on the other undead, Free--Speak.







Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric steps forward to fill the gap left by the gnome being between him  and the spirit. With another strange undead creature appearing, things  are becoming more than they expected quickly. He snarls,  "You should have flown away, ghost. Now we will see how  you fair from my full fury!"

His crackling flail's head  whirls and spins with the fighter's arm swing as he tries to finish the  first incorporeal creature. With Zelena's summoned Morningstar, there is  a chance this can be ended soon with it going down and the other  creature disappearing as a result.

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to I5
Use Fervor for Extra Attack, Assuming Syl will cackle to extend Fortune
Full Attack: 
1st Attack (1d20+17=26,  1d8+9+1d6=15) - 2 Electrical
2nd Attack(Blessing of Fervor) (1d20+17=23,  1d8+9+1d6=19)- 2 Electrical
3rd Attack(Fortune) (1d20+12=32,  1d20+12=15,  1d8+9+1d6=21) - 5 Electrical
3rd Attack(Crit Confirm) (1d20+12=21,  1d8+9+1d6=18) - 1 Electrical[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2013)

Zelena's spiritual morningstar pounds into the incorporeal creature and wisps of greenish energy trail and fade from the ghost after the attack.  Borric steps up and pounds into the ghost.  Despite lessened damage dealt due to the ghost's insubstantial nature Borric's attack rip through it until nothing remains but shreds of energy that writhe like injured snakes before fading to nothingness.

The creature from the river takes the full force of Sylvain's fireball and steam sizzles out from the water-logged flesh as it burns.  It turns its glare on the witch and rushes forward with an unnatural speed swiping with two heavily-clawed hands.  The claws slash Sylvain severely and snag on his flesh allowing the creature to pull Sylvain to her in a disgusting embrace.  As the creature squeezes tightly Sylvain can feel his ribs creak and begin to crack.









*OOC:*


Round Four.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Party
Undead pair

Map:
Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog




Party:
Borric 77/83 hp
Sylvain 29/66 hp grappled
Zelena 48/66 hp

Conditions in Effect: Blessing of Fervor (5/8 rounds); Pit, DC 25 to climb out (2/5 rounds)

Enemies:
Spirit (AC 18, T 18, FF 16) -8/44 hp [incorporeal] dissipated
Corpse (AC 19, T13, FF 16) 48/78 hp grappled
[/sblock]




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


Syl's not good in a grapple, so I am going to delay to see if Borric and/or Zelena can knock this thing off me first.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 11, 2013)

Zelena first calls upon her Goddess' powers displaying her holy symbol, "Let Annaya's light burn you!" The small sun bursts forth and a wave of holy energies rolls over most of the small island.

She then has her summoned weapon move to strike at the undead attacking Syl striking the creature, but doing little damage.

[sblock=Actions]5-foot step to j-9.
Move Action: Quick Channel Channeling Damage vs Undead 4D6 = [4, 2, 6, 6] = 18 (DC 16 Will Save to half damage)
Move Action: Move Spiritual Weapon to Attack Undead (who now has no dex bonus! to outside attacks) 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23 (hit!) for 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 damage[/sblock]









*OOC:*


It would see Invisibile Castle is down. I am using http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ an alternate for now.







[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) *Blessing of Fervor*, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 6 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric calls out,  "I am coming Syl! Hang on!"

"Let go of him ya fookin' wretch!"

His crackling flail's head  whirls and spins while he twirls it around on moving past the pit to get to the other side of the creature.  He slams the spiked ball into the creature.

[sblock=Actions]Move to D6
Use Fervor Gain a +2 bonus on attack rolls and a +2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
Attack: Shock Flail: 1D20+19=30; 1D8+9+1D6=16[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


This is going to be bad.







Cursing himself for being so sloppy and allowing himself to get caught by undead, Syl could only try to break the cold the monster had on him.  He took a deep breath and tried to power loose of the grapple.

Break Grapple Attempt Break Grapple Effort: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4



Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 13, 2013)

Zelena and Borric batter the undead creature dealing a significant amount of damage.  It seems to totter on its bloated, rotting legs but as Sylvain struggles uselessly against its grasp malice flares in its eyes.  Its grasp tightens and Sylvain fears this is the last for him but instead it drops its hold on the witch, tilts its head upwards and lets loose a ghastly shriek that sends cold shivers down everyones spine.









*OOC:*


Round Five.  Everyone is up.
DC 18 Will save or cower in fear for 1d4 rounds.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Party
Undead pair

Map:Note:  Did not update the map.
Translucent Green squares = heavy undergrowth
Translucent Red squares = shallow bog




Party:
Borric 77/83 hp
Sylvain 29/66 hp grappled
Zelena 48/66 hp

Conditions in Effect: Blessing of Fervor (4/8 rounds); Pit, DC 25 to climb out (1/5 rounds)

Enemies:
Spirit (AC 18, T 18, FF 16) -8/44 hp [incorporeal] dissipated
Corpse (AC 19, T13, FF 16) 11/78 hp
[/sblock]




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 14, 2013)

Zelena gives a brief sigh of relief as teh creature drops Syl. When it raises up and howls she does not even seem to bat an eye as her resolve holds. The spiritual morningstar strikes out twice at the creature but neither strike connects with the creature.

"May the light of sun burn away away is left of this foul beast!" Positive energy flows from the gnome again engulfing the small island with its effect. The gnome moves closer to the creature and watches to see if she has done enough and if not, if Borric can finish the beast off.

[sblock=Actions]
Save vs Fear Effect: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29

Spiritual Weapon Attacks: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 (miss x2)

Channel Energy vs Undead: 4D6 = [3, 1, 6, 1] = 11  (Will save vs DC 17 for half damage)

Move forward to H-7[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) *Blessing of Fervor*, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 5 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2013)

Zelena's blast of divine energy washes over the animated corpse.  Rotted skin burns away and the creature collapses in a heap of bones and putrid organs leaving the adventurers free from threat.  The pit spell finally dissipates and the ground rises up slowly leaving Iserd sprawled on the ground.  Battered from the ghost's attack and being dumped into the pit, Iserd is bruised and battered but she pushes herself stiffly to her feet.  Her expression, however, is bleak as she surveys the destroyed corpse.


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 15, 2013)

"Thanks guys.  I shouldn't have just stood there after I hit him with my spell.  I almost got eaten because of it.  Thanks as always."

He turns to Iserd.  "Now, what was that all about? You seem to be making enemies everywhere.  Undead like that normally have a reason for wanting to kill you.  What did you do to them?"


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric gritted his teeth as the shriek threatened to scare the piss out  him, but Zelena's divine energy finally deals with the ghastly creature  once and for all. The icy grip on his sanity is abruptly gone and he is  his normal arrogant self

"It is all good, Syl.  Any fight where we are all none the worse for wear and the enemy is  vanquished, is a victory and a good day."

"What were those creatures anyway?" he asks as he gestures to the undead things with his flail. As a pointing device it is not so good, the spiked ball just hangs down from the handle.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 15, 2013)

While Syl waits on the witch to start answering some questions, he uses his Healing hex to knit some of his wounds.

_: 2D8+6 = [5, 2]+6 = 13


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66 (after Z's CMW)
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric, Healing on Syl 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 15, 2013)

Zelena takes a few steps to reach Syl and lends a hand to help the witch to his feet. She then calls upon Annaya's aid and presses a glowing hand near the his remaining wound. "There you go. Good as new," the gnome says with a smile.

Answering Borric, "The first was a ghost. You should note that we did not likely destroy the creature either. She will reform in several days from now. They are often tied to some nasty event or such. The only way to actually destroy the thing is to set events right." She casts a gaze to Iserd.

She looks down at the remains of the undead creature that attacked Syl...

***
Cast Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+8 = [7, 2]+8 = 17 +8 for Healer's Blessing = 25 hit points healed.

Knowledge (Religion) to ID undead that attacked Syl : 1D20+12 = [8]+12 = 20


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) *Blessing of Fervor*, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 6 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric notices the look the gnomish lass gives the female witch and has a raise eyebrow as he remarks, "No sheet, huh? Well lady, what do you have to say about spirits haunting you?"

"I did not find the experience the most pleasant and would rather finish the ghost off once and for all instead of worry about it haunting me when I am sleeping."

He mutters to Syl, "Just what I need when tossing some barmaid in the hay. Along comes some fookin' ghost to scare my manhood to a limp noodle while my trousers are around my knees."

The brash fighter has a wry expression and is not sure what he will do with the information yet.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 17, 2013)

"Ah, that's where I recognized that undead that grappled me.  I think you and someone resembling that thing spent at least one passionate evening together after that cask of cheap brandy, didn't you?  I felt very sorry for it," 
Syl laughed, feeling much better after Zelena patched him up.


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66 (after Z's CMW)
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric, Healing on Syl
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

Iserd boldly returns Zelena's stare then suppresses sobs with great heaving breaths.

"They were," she begins "my sisters and they died tragic, untimely deaths."  Iserd sniffs and wipes at her eyes though Borric isn't so sure there were actual tears to be wiped away.  "Emris stepped into a hole hidden under the water and was bitten by an extremely poisonous watersnake and died.  Ythaine died when the Ouhm was in flood and she was pinned to the dock by a downed tree and drowned.  They have tormented me ever since."

Zelena knows that the undead that surged up out of the water and grappled with Sylvain was a type of undead called a 'revenant' formed when someone is murdered and that tracks down its killer to kill them in turn.  That one should form in the drowning circumstance that Iserd describes is impossible according to Zelena's knowledge.




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 17, 2013)

Sense Motive on Iserd: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21

The gnome looks to back to Iserd and comments, "My look in your direction was merely that you could shed light on the matter, not an accusation in anything."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric frowns at Syl's laughter and grumbles, "Keep on laughing, he who fornicates with animals. Just keep laughing. I swear I will find a painter to capture an image of what, no who, you have been laying with next time we go celebrating."

Back to the matter at hand, the brash fighter looks the lovely hag as she explains, "This really sounds like it sucks to be you, lady. So the really dumb, fifty thousand gold coin question is why can't you right the wrongs to but them out of their misery?"

He senses there is a potential quest here, but is not sure it will pay well enough.

Sense Motive: 1D20+11=[4]+11=15

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

Iserd's story does not ring true.  It is apparent that she has been feeding you half-truths and neglecting to tell you information, likely because it is damning to her.  If Emris and Ythaine died as Iserd described, and based upon the appearances of their undead forms it is probable that they did, then their deaths were likely engineered.

"I cannot," she says in response to Borric's question of making things right.  Iserd seems to have little else to add and she stands as if awaiting judgement.

[sblock=OOC]My apologies.  With my last post I rolled Sense Motive checks for you all and got '26' for both Zelena and Borric (much less for Sylvain, sorry Gerald).  Then I totally neglected to post the results of that during the course of writing the post. [/sblock]




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric frowns with consternation.

The lovely looking hag has a  bad reputation and continues to obfuscate the truth. She ate the holy  fish, or not really that holy fish.  While he cannot say he really cared  much for the sage they are trying to rescue, he at least was not being  guilty of trickery.

"Too bad then, lady. I guess we  can take the bones and leave." 

He looks to Zelena and Syl,  wondering if they are in agreement or not.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


No worries, still fun RPing


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 19, 2013)

Zelena looks up to Borric and gives a shrug and replies, "Iserd, you likely mean well and such, but your lies are rather transparent. Especially considering the evidence in the undead that rose to attack you. Maybe you have done some bad things, but this is an offer to help and in this case I am with the big guy. You do not seem to want it. I wish you the best with this," she spreads her arms wide motioning to the small Island.

"Ready to go when you are." she says to Borric and Syl.

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Water Walk, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) *Blessing of Fervor*, Summon Monster 4, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 6 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 19, 2013)

Syl looks at the other witch.  "Okay, honey, this is your last chance.  We are leaving now, hopefully for good when we take the bones.  We won't be around next time you get haunted.  If you have anything else to say, now would be the time.  And if you are lying about eating the fish, we might be back, and in a much less pleasant mood."

Syl had clearly lost his temper with this lady and was to the point he didn't care if the undead got her next time or not.


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

Iserd sniffs and sadly shakes her head.  Apparently she has nothing else to say in her defense or she is self-aware enough to realize that her spin of the situation won't help her any and chooses to keep her mouth shut.  She stands passively as Aquos' bones are retrieved from the cabin.  As Sylvain saw from the window, they are in a bag under a narrow table along the wall.

Aside from a cot the rest of the cabin interior looks like an alchemist and herbalist's shop, full of plants and bottles of specimens of swamp life and a row of brightly painted gourds on a shelf above the organized chaos of Iserd's laboratory.




• *Iserd, witch of Gist* •


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric shrugs, nothing more for him to say to the hag either.

He watches her and comments to the flying witch, "Well, you can get the bones, Syl."

"Lass, you want a lift over the water again?" He offers to Zelena.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 23, 2013)

Syl pulled out an empty satchel and started the process of collecting the bones, purposely avoid conversation with the witch.  Once collected, he throws it over his shoulder, makes sure Waltor is safely with him, and turns to the others.

"Alright guys.  I think we have what we came for, mostly.  Let's get back to the sage's house and see if we can get him reasonably back to normal."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2013)

Iserd stands mutely until Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena have collected the bones and leave her tiny island.  It doesn't take long to return to the boat where Eneko waits.  The halfling badgers the group until they tell him to shut up or fill him in on what transpired on Iserd's patch of ground.  Eneko poles back to the larger riverboat where Nathan and the captain and crew still wait.  It isn't long after that that the group is returned to Gist and can make their way to Aquos' temple-library.

[sblock=OOC]Out of posting time.  I'll get a proper update up later, hopefully tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 23, 2013)

Zelena shakes her head at Iserd and turns to leave with the others. She then looks up and nods to Borric, "Please. That fly spell should still still be in effect as well... On the way back, you might want to give Eneko a little fly around. It would make his day."

Back in Gist she thanks Eneko for his time and asks with a smile, "So what are the damages, as one might say, for your help?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric had forgotten the fly spell was still working, and looking down he sees himself a few inches off the ground. He takes Zelena's suggestion and gives the little guy ride to remember.  At one point Borric is flying around dangling the halfling by his ankle and laughing.  "All in good fun, mate. All in good fun."

"I think the trip through the air should be worth most of his payment. It is not like he will get a chance to do that everyday.  Unless he befriends some giants and they take a shine to some hobbit tossin'."

Diplomacy Aid Another: 1D20-1=7

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2013)

Eneko's shrieks of delight (tinged with more than a little fear, perhaps) ring out over the misshapen trees of the edge of the swamp.  He laughs so much he can barely stand.

"I should stick to land and water, I think!  You all can keep this flying business for yourselves."  He laughs again when Zelena asks him the price for his help and Borric tries to bargain the price down.  He makes a round and shakes everyone's hand.  "Adventurers!  Tighter than a..."  The halfling glances at Zelena and flushes red.  "Ah, a miser's moneypurse.  Keep your money.  I've some new stories to tell in the tavern tonight."

He grins, puts a knuckle to his forehead in a sloppy, half salute, and saunters off down the dock of Gist.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric waves farewell and remarks,  "Heh, I sorta like the lil' bloke."

"Let's go see about returning these bones and rescuing the sage." His expression turns from humor to more seriousness at this last remark.  While Eneko was entertaining to have around, the rats and stuffy sage will likely be more business-like.

He begins walking towards the residence of Aquos.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2013)

The walk familiar from the previous journey from Aquos' library-temple to the docks is made quickly.  Upon entering the building the swarm of rats that comprises Aquos' flesh rushes to greet them.  They run around the group in a chaotic circle until the bag of bones is opened and laid upon the ground.   The rats rush over to the bones and as the creatures scramble over them the rats seem to dissolve and reform on the bones as twitching muscle, organs and finally skin.

Naked as the day he was born Aquos stumbles to his feet though he does have the decency to grab the bag and wrap it around his waist to cover his skinny cheeks and other parts unmentionable.

"Quick!  The Holy Fish must be returned to the waters of the pool!"  He turns and darts deeper into the temple though he stumbles and in his attempt to keep his feet inadvertently flashes a glimpse of his backside to those behind him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric doesn't move after the sage, looking at his companions for a moment in silence.

Then he asks,  "What do you think he is going to say when he hears about fish fritters?"

While the attractive looking hag had her secrets, the part about the holy fish appeared to be the truth. He begins to wonder if they should not have gone to the fishmonger on the way.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 29, 2013)

Zelena looks up to Borric, "Not likley to take it all that well."

With a sigh she takes a step forward and tries to calm the frantic man running about, "Aqous." And calls his name again to get his scattered attention, *"Aqous!"*

"We do not have good news regarding the... Holy Fish." She decides to add some reverence to the fish to please the man. "It would seem that Iserd, cooked up the Holy Fish and ate it." 

And stop any myriad of questions the man might through at them, "Yes, we are quite sure on this matter. The woman was rather forthcoming on the matter and yes, we all were able to sense she was telling the truth. She had no beleif that it was holy at all and did it to spite you over some matter. I am sorry Aqous."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric is glad he did not taste the fish himself, though he remembers  being tempted at the time. He doesn't think he could stand there and  look innocent if Aquos goes off about the fish's becoming dinner.

He adds his two coppers, "Yeah, sorry about that... Couldn't you just find a new one or something?"

The brash fighter wonders if there is a combination temple and fishmonger in Gist that they missed while walking around.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 30, 2013)

"By the time we arrived, it was too late for the fish.  The witch had already polished it off."  

Syl was worried how Aquos was going to take the news about that, so he waited for the sage's reaction before mentioning any of the other strange goings on at Iserd's.  Maybe he could shed some light on the undead activity as well.


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2013)

Aquos returns to the room hastily belting on the robe that was left lying on the floor when Iserd used her curse to turn him into a swarm of rats.  He blinks rapidly as if trying to process the information given him, then when he does, the blood drains from his face and he looks as if he is about to faint.

"It is gone?  But, but..."

The tiefling's shoulders droop, his head drops til his chin is nearly resting on his chest and his twitchy ears for once fall still.

"Ah, the world is a darker place now that the light of knowledge of the Bradan Feasa has gone out of it!  I am sure you did what you could to stop it.  Gloom and despair until a bitter end, now, I fear.  Alas and alack, I find myself made speechless with the loss that rises within like a black tide that drowns hope..."  Aquos raises his head and looks scandalized at Borric's suggestion that he simply find a new fish but there is a new light in his eye.  "A rededication?  Perhaps there is more under those plates of armor than the muscled oaf I took you to be!"  He gets a far-away look as plans begin to churn through his mind.

Finally, he shakes his head and turns back to the group.  "I am restored because of you and you, you have returned triumphant from the mount of dwarves _and_ the nest of that viper, Iserd!  Such heroes!  Even if you couldn't save the Holy One that is no reason to not cherish those accomplishments!  Knowledge is not dead; tell me what you learned during your sojourn into the depths of Khuldun."


----------



## Gerald007 (May 2, 2013)

"Well, this probably isn't a big surprise, but there were a lot of undead present.  Oh, and there was what appeared to be a magical gate there.  Zelena might be able to describe it better, but it appeared to be sort of a large teleportation circle.  We weren't sure we wanted to use it without knowing exactly what it did, to be honest."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric notices the reaction of the sage and how is already appears to be looking for the next holy fish and looks at his companions with an arched eyebrow and a knowing nod.

He comments rhetorically, "We can sure pick them, can't we?"

The brash fighter looks back to Aquos and adds to what Syl said, "I think there was some mention of the dangerous and ancient foes on the other side of these portals too. I think we are most interested in what me might face and our ability to come back after going through the thing."

"There were symbols and such around it, like we could possibly determine where it might lead, maybe?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 2, 2013)

Zelena nods at the others descriptions and adds, "I had expected more of a dwarven keep, but perhaps it was more legend than fact."  

She seems to think on the matter a moment and says, "Perhaps it was not so much a dwarven hold, but more of a way station of a sort. As my friends have mentioned there was a what I believe to be one of the Gate of E'n. I believe that I have figured out the basics and could activate the gate, but I convinced the others to try and get some more information first."

She then goes on to describe the gate they discovered as well as the dark elemental guardians. After her descriptions, "So Aqous, do you think you have anything that might help us?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2013)

Aquos rubs his hands together eagerly warming up for the rambling lecture to follow.

"Yes!  Yes, legend does frequently outstrip fact.  A fascinating topic of research I would imagine though difficult to study...  But set that aside for the moment.  After the last time you were here I took it upon myself to study more about this Khuldun.  The written record is notoriously thin, like all things dwarven from ages long past.  Recent history, not a problem, but ancient history and their origins... next to impossible.  But I persevered!  And the clues you have provided me draw the pieces together like iron filings to a magnet.

That armor you wear, Master Hawkins, the purest dwarven style I have yet seen which leads me to believe that Khuldun is old.  Very old.  But it was incomplete, never finished.  Barely started even, when its residents were destroyed though in trying to find out who those destroyers were I failed miserably.  That dwarves still remained there, twisted and mad?  The implication is that they were refugees from one of the ancient lost holds of the dwarves.  The dark creatures you described lend credence to that thesis and could have been remnants of the dark powers that cast the dwarves from their ancestral fastnesses!

I'm sure you have made the same conclusion that I have by now: that gate could very well travel beyond this mortal plane to the lost Paths where sit the lost fortresses of the ancient dwarves!  The foes beyond could be very dangerous indeed.  Legend is extremely varied on the subject and it would be impossible for me to give you any fact on what you might find.  If you risk it, you should expect the worst."

Aquos sighs deeply seemingly worn by his excited monologue.  He holds up one finger in warning.

"Presuming, of course, that you are correct and can indeed activate the gate.  The metal disc does seem like a key and if you carry it with you you should theoretically be able to use it to return.  The detail surrounding the gate is most intriguing and would require further study before I could say with any certainty whether it affects the gate operation.  I have never heard of any of the ancient gates that could tune to different locations but I won't rule out the possibility."

The tiefling stops his discourse and stands blinking as if he has lost his train of thought or been derailed onto other possibilities.

"Ah, yes, so..."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric listens to the sage talk about the dwarven stronghold.  When he finishes, the brash fighter quips to his companions wryly, "The armor was dwarven, huh? Well that explains why it feel tight in the crotch and I don't have enough room down there."

He looks back at  Aquos and continues, "I am not a painter so trying to make a picture of  the symbols that we saw is not going to happen... at least not by me. You want us to take you back out there and you can look for yourself?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 3, 2013)

"It's a long, uncomfortable trip, Aquos, but if you don't have anything to do for a couple months, I'd be fine with you accompanying us.  We also met a set of hags that might fancy you as well," Syl smiles, remembering their last interaction.  

"Sigh...yes Waltor, I remember that the pretty one liked you.  Don't get too arrogant."




Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

"I've had my fill of hags, thank you very much."  Aquos shudders.  "No, I couldn't possibly go with you.  Who would do the temple work?  And then there is my research and correspondences.  I just could not get away."  He looks at Sylvain and waggles his fingers in the air.  "Don't you have some sort mystical ritual you can perform to let me see through your eyes or the like?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric shakes his head, "Sorry, mate. I am fresh out of magical talents myself. Unless you are counting what I can do to the ladies between the blankets, heh, heh. Some have said what I can do there is magical. Some have even admit to finding God."

"But that is not going to help you see through my eyes out there in the dwarven stronghold. What about leaving the temple acolytes to take care of things and...? You don't even have the holy fish that needs feeding anymore."

Borric doesn't have any idea what temple the sage is talking about.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 7, 2013)

"I wish I did, Aquos.  I'd feel much better trying this gate,if I could get a bit of your advice and knowledge about it.  But unfortunately, that sort of magic is beyond me.  Do you have any books around here advising on the proper operation of one of these magical circles?"





Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (May 7, 2013)

"Well..." the gnome seems to consider the issue at hand. "There are scrying spells. I am unable to cast such spell at this time. I beleive you might be able to cast such a spell too Syl, if you had the spell that is." The gnome starts to walk about her companions as she goes over the issue, "But there are ways around this, scrolls of instance. I believe that there might be items, mirrors I believe, that can do so as well."

"But it is not us that would need to scry upon Aquos, it would be he that would look in on us. And if given something like a lock of hair or the like, would be able to do so with relative ease." She looks up to everyone, "I guess the question is, if we were able to acquire the spell in some manner, can you use it? I suppose another could cast it and as long as you were present you could view the same image through the water or bowl that would be needed, depending on the caster. First things first. 

Zelena looks directly at Aqous and asks, "Are you a spellcaster of any sort, and if you are, which and how powerful?"

[sblock=Scrying] Scrying spell... Level bard 3, cleric/oracle 5, druid 4, sorcerer/wizard 4, witch 4

So this is out of Zelena's ability right now. But there are scrolls which depending on the type of caster is the cost of...

There is a good chance that a message spell can be uses through such a spell (only 20% at 4th level... 25% at 5th) or you goo with Greater scrying and it does work for sure

700 gp for a 4th level scroll
1,125 gp cost for a 5th level scroll
2,275 gp for a 7th level scroll

Or we hire a spellcaster or someone with a crystal ball. I am not sure if it would be much cheeper.

And I will assume a Crystal ball is out of the question at 42000 for a normal one.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2013)

Aquos pulls at his ears in either dismay or frustration or indecision.  He looks around at the mostly empty room and sighs deeply.  "No acolytes.  And, truth be told, I'm the only worshiper.  Even my services as sage are rarely needed here as the knowledge contained in my library is mostly historical or esoteric in nature and the common man desires little of either...

If you don't have the magic to hand, and neither do I as an academic and lay priest, then traveling with you seems to be the best, perhaps only, option.  I suppose I could board up the library, take those books with me that touch on the topic of gates."  He gazes at Sylvain.  "The problem, sir, is that this _seems_ to be one of the famed gates of E'n but some of what you tell me and your theories, madam, imply that it is something more.  Without close examination and study I couldn't even begin to formulate a thesis."

His eyes glaze over and he is obviously considering the prestige he might gain in whatever academic circles he corresponds in.  Suddenly he snaps out of it.  "I'll need Forzer's _Atlas of Known Gates_, the _Coppergreen Chord_..."  The strange tiefling rushes off to collect books and bits of strange gear he has laying about all the while supplying a running commentary on his research needs.  Apparently he has been convinced to join your expedition.


----------



## Gerald007 (May 8, 2013)

"Great news, Aquos.  The more the merrier, I always say.  You can have all the credit for the circle, as far as I'm concerned.  I care only about the more practical aspects, and the gold it might lead me to."


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric glances at Syl with a look of wry amusement as he was not far off the mark thinking the old sage was a looney religious nut.  At least he keeps his opinions to himself and doesn't ridicule the tiefling to his face.

Feigning a cough to keep from laughing scornfully, he finally says, "Right. Sounds like a plan."

"We at least going to rest up and have a little fun tonight before we head out for several days of no wine and whores?"

Borric is not quite sure if they should let Aquos delay his preparations though, preferring the sage keep packing and they take him with when they return to the tavern for the aforementioned evening entertainment.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 11, 2013)

"Very well Aquos, pack for a long journey, but do not take anything that you are not willing to carry." the gnome adds.

Zelena looks up ato Borric with a smile, "You know those waterskins... some folk put their alcoholic beverages in them too." She giggles to herself.

She then comments, "I suppose I can add some more rations to my supplies for the trip."


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

Aquos scratches his head absent-mindedly and nods with no small amount of distraction in response to Zelena's directions on packing.  "Oh, yes, it shall be quite the struggle paring down to essential sources but do not worry; I will manage it if it takes me all night!"  He beams, quite proud of his determination now that he has decided to travel with Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena.  "I've heard all great adventures begin at dawn.  Will we be leaving at dawn tomorrow?  Or maybe a more leisurely departure would be in order... ah, noon, perhaps?"  Aquos looks a little worried and you all get the sense that he is afraid he won't be ready at the break of dawn.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, full disclosure: over the past few weeks I've come to the realization that my posting frequency is slowing, I'm putting much less effort into my posts, and I'm finding pbp in general to be less enjoyable than even six months ago, that is, I think I'm burning out.  In order to give myself time to recharge I'm going to start cutting back on my games as I can and, hopefully, after a couple of months I'll be revved up and ready to fully jump back into it.  What that means for this game is that it will be much shorter than I originally planned: I expect to wrap up in about a month after another encounter and giving you all a glimpse of what lies beyond the gate (not necessarily in that order).  I hope that during the month or so that we're wrapping you'll be able to drum up another DM so you won't have much inactive time.

I'm sorry to do this to you all but I figure it's better to let you all know now rather than dropping it on you all even more abruptly in a month.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods, "Tomorrow morning is good enough, but no  need to get going at dawn to hit the road. We can only travel eight  hours in a day and getting an early start doesn't buy us that much time.  Might as well have a decent breakfast while we are at it and then leave  after that."

"Of course, some of us might be up a little late, too." He glances at Syl, knowingly.

While  he likes his wine and ale, he does so when he is not worried about  being ambushed by walking dead, monstrous animals or whatever when  outside of the towns and cities.

He gives Zelena a smirk,  "Sure, we can take some extra skins for wine as well.  But unless you are volunteering to chaperone the whores on the trip, I  don't think we are taking them with us, lass."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 77 Current: 83
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Fear) Current CMB +13, CMD 26
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock][Sblock=OOC]Well,  this is starting to look trendy. 

It could very well be possible that  Borric, Tyrien, and Cythera could all become sidelined. That will not be  a good thing for LPF. [/Sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 13, 2013)

"Yes Aqous, we start when we are ready and can get Borric out of his bed... So do not fret, and please, get some comfortable rest while you can. The road offers little in the way of comfort, and there are a good many days before us." Zelena says reassuring the man that he will have the time.

"I only mentioned the wine..." Zelena says up to Borric with smile.

[sblock=OOC]GE: No worries. I know how that can feel. Take some time and get those batteries recharged and the like.

I do not think we, PM, Gerald, and I will be looking for anyone to replace you. We enjoy having you as our GM and I think I can say that the three of us are willing to wait, rather than look for another.

If you really need to, take the time now. We are at a good stopping point and such. I will leave that up to you though.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 14, 2013)

"Early afternoon is fine with me, Aquos.  This will be the last time I get to sleep anywhere near comfort for a long time.  I wouldn't mind enjoying it a bit longer, to be truthful.  Also, I think Zelena has it...let's pack up a bit of wine for our trip.   That might make camping around the fire a bit more enjoyable!"

"Can you two think of anything else we might need for the trip?  I think we were fairly well prepared last time, but if you can think of something we were lacking, we might as well pick it up now."

OOC [sblock]I certainly understand burnout, Glasseye.  Take your time.  I agree with Zelena that we'd be happy to give you some time to recharge, if you want to try that out.  If not, I understand that too.  I'll be here if you feel liike continuing later.  [/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

Borric, Zelena, and Sylvain leave Aquos rushing about his so-called temple/library pulling books off the shelf and replacing them, muttering to himself about incomprehensible (and seemingly irrelevant) topics, and, occasionally, finding something that might be of actual use on the road.  The three adventurers take off to enjoy their evening partaking of the delights of civilization before their foray out into the wilds.

Even with a long night of carousing and a late lunch Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena find themselves back at Aquos' home packed and ready to travel only to find Aquos stuffing a last bit of something wrapped in a bit of oilcloth into a pack stuffed overfull and bulging with who knows what.  "As promised, ready to go.  I think."  He smiles tiredly.  Hefting the pack to his shoulders Aquos staggers under its weight.  It is clear that it is about four times heavier than it should be for comfortable travel.

Suddenly Aquos drops his pack which hits the floor with a thud that echoes through the chamber.  There may have been the crunch of glass when he dropped it but Aquos is darting off into the depths of his library and doesn't notice.  Soon he is back carrying a piece of blackened steel about a foot long on each side.  "It occurs to me that I was negligent in expressing my thanks for the effort you expended on my behalf in returning me to my normal body and trying to rescue the Bradan Feasa.  For that you have my apologies, and... _this_."  He thrusts the square of steel forward and upon its surface gleams an etching in an old style of a knight upon a horse crossing a stone bridge.

"This," continues Aquos, "is more than just a piece of artwork.  It has a function that may be of more use to you than I have ever found for myself.  It is a Bridge of No Small Moment and upon speaking a word of magical power will grow into a bridge such as is needed to cross whatever obstacle you may find blocking your path.  Another returns it to this shape.  Take it, use it or sell it as you wish, with my thanks."  He looks down almost shyly and notices a seeping wetness leaking from his pack.  "Oh.  Oh!"

[sblock=OOC]I appreciate the understanding of my need to take a break.  I don't think we're at the best place to stop right now, though.  I'd rather continue on for the month or so that I had planned and then pick up after I've had a break and managed to finish off some other games.

Also, Borric leveled up to 9th level on May 9 with 50012 xp.

Aquos is paying you all with an Instant Bridge (7,000 gp value).  Feel free to keep or sell as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 16, 2013)

"ooooo, that's neat, Aquos.  Where did you find that?  I'm sure we can find some sort of use for it, don't you worry."

He turns to the two other members of the party.  "Anything else before we head back out?  You don't have an item that can summon a nice cushy bed upon command, do you, Aquos?  That would be even better than the bridge, 99% of the time."

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods appreciatively and asks, "That could save our arses from a tight spot. Heh, and I don't mean cornered in the brothel without the funds to pay the madam."

"Considering where we are going, there could be some chasm we need to get across. Is it reusable, Aquos? " 

He sees the dripping from the sage's pack and glances at the spell casters, wondering if they are going to fix the mess with some simple magic.

"I think our guest on this trek  might need some help in packing or just taking care of his gear."

"Any idea what broke, Aquos?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

Aquos shrugs distracted from Sylvain's question by the oozing liquid in his pack.  "Payment from some bit of research I did, tracing ancestry of some king or the other in the Baronies to validate his rule...  And it is quite reusable.  As many times as you care to say the words of activation."  He kneels down next to his bag inadvertently putting his knee in the liquid as he begins pulling items out of his bag.  He sniffs deeply.  "Wine," he says mournfully to Borric.  "The good Malukian Estates if my nose is correct."

It is a good hour before Aquos manages to dig out his pack remove the broken bottle, clean up the mess, and repack a much lighter pack with subtle and not so subtle encouragement to cut down on the unnecessarily large supply of books.  Finally, load lightened the group is able to head off towards the Sul Gulden mountains and Khuldun.

Traveling with Aquos is a trial.  The tiefling seems to know little or nothing about the practical aspects of travel in the wilderness and yet he still manages to pontificate on subjects that hold little interest for any of the travelers except himself.  The crones' mountain looms on the horizon and it is a relief when the group finally arrives at the mountain's base and the prospect of the ascent shuts Aquos up.


----------



## Songdragon (May 22, 2013)

"Well... this is where things get, interesting." Zelena comments. "Not sure if our previous hosts will show or not, but let's not wait to see if they do." She gives Waltor a 'sorry' look.

She looks at the others, "Both Syl and I have some limited flying abilities and choose an spell that allows someone to walk on air for just over an hour. Would make going up this easier. We could also use the Griffon to ferry us up too."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Invisibility Purge, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Air Walk, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods as he looks upwards, "That will work. Sure  beats climbing the regular way for fook's sake. Eh, Aqous?" he  claps the sage on the shoulder with a heavy, gauntleted hand.

He might be curious to see the crones, particularly the attractive one, but they are not in need of anything from them.

"Aye,  lass. Perhaps the old bats would only get in our way this time. Idle  curiosity or to strong-arm us for a payment. Nuts to that! Up, up, up  and away, I say."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 23, 2013)

"Waltor will be fine, Zelena.  Those ladies appeared to be nothing but trouble.  Last thing he wants is to be squished by some hag."


He turns to Zelena and nods.  "I agree.  Lets use our limited flying skills to get as far up the mountain as we can go.  It might be a better idea to let Aquos have the full spell, and we divvy up my ability, as he might not be as used to this sort of thing as we have become."  That was the gentlest way he could think to offer his opinions on Aquos's probable limitations.




Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 26, 2013)

Zelena nods, "Sounds like a plan, but I think I will cast fly on Celebfedhiin and ride her up as far as I can. After that, we will just have to take turns ridding on the Griffon. I'll make sure Aqous is tied off Borric for the ride up. Would not want someone to fall..." 

The gnome gets out a length of rope from her haversack and ties it off to Aqous. "Do not worry. This will be, fun." She flashes a wry smile. "Lets just make sure everything you brought is all secure so it is not during the flight." The gnome will grab anything that might look like it will fly out or the like into her small pack, which oddly enough seems to hold a lot more than one would suspect.

"So... we all good then?" When the group is ready Zelena will ask Syl to get the Griffon out and tie off the other end of her rope to Borric Marking sure that he and Aqous is secured to the man on the Griffon. 

Zelena then uses her magic to speak with animals to explains to her hound what is happening before she cast the flu spell. She also takes some rop and secures herself to the saddle, just in case. When everyone seems ready the gnome mounts the hound and casts her fly spell on her. "Let's do this this!" She will reassure Celebfedhiin as they start up into the mountain's side. Zelena is enjoying every second of the flight but soon settles and turns her attention to watching any that might trouble them on the flight up.

(( Perception 1d20+18=23 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Invisibility Purge, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Air Walk, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2013)

Aquos stumbles a bit under Borric's slap on the back and smiles wanly.  His eyes are glued on the mountain, however.  "Never imagined it to be so... tall."  For once the scholar is without an unending string of words.  He nods to every instruction given for the ascent and is soon ready with Zelena's help.  The ascent itself is much easier than the first time up the mountain, even with Aquos' lack of wilderness skills.  The group's sundry flight skills more than make up for Aquos' ineptness.

Finally at the top of the mountain Aquos stays to the largest ledge back near the solidness of the mountain and away from the edge.  He constantly mutters to himself and stepping close enough to hear allows one to make out that he is praising the wisdom of fishes in remaining far away from the tops of mountains (and questioning his own wisdom in embarking on this expedition).  He is easily distracted from his discomfort just by directing him towards the massive doors leading into Khuldun.  His eyes widen and he scrambles in his pack for a blank journal to make notes in.  And he would remain there scribbling in his book if he weren't enticed inside with descriptions of wonders to come.  Indeed, when the group finally gets him deeper into the fortress Aquos nearly swoons when he comes upon the large doors with the bronze panels in relief lying upon the floor.

"Do you know what significance is held within these doors?"  Though clearly intended to be a rhetorical question there is every indication that Aquos will continue with a prolonged study of the doors unless prodded to move deeper into the fortress to the gate.

[sblock=OOC]Sylvain reached 9th level on May 25 with 50059 xp.  Congrats!  Level, submit, etc., etc.  You know the drill. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric has been patient with the Sage, after all they brought him along  for scholarly skills. The tiefling's musing are part of the package  apparently. Though, Borric sort of wishes he brought along an extra  waterskin or three with wine in them. Sometimes the wee lass is far  wiser than he gives her credit for. That or Borric is just more  thick-headed than he realizes.

"Can't say that I  do know the significance, Aquos. But something tells me you are going  to explain at length." The fighter's tone is a bit wry, but he  is also occupied with looking around warily just in case something has  decided to inhabit the forgotten dwarven stronghold in the last few  weeks.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 30, 2013)

Zelena looks to Booric and gives a shrug, "As much as I am sure that there much to be learned from the doors alone, I am sure you will appreciate what is within, more. We'll try to get a good representation of the doors for you before we use the Gate, but let us go inside for now."

As the group enters the dwarven complex once again the gnome takes a cautious look about to see if there have been any visitors since they were here last.

(( Diplomacy 1d20+16=36
Perception 1d20+18=27 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 62 of 66 (6 nonlethal damage) 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Invisibility Purge, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Air Walk, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining. 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 30, 2013)

"Aquos, my good fellow, if you think these doors are impressive, wait until you see the gate," Syl nods, slapping the sage on the back.  "Any fish you could think of would be jealous of you for seeing this thing."Still, he couldn't help but ask, "Now what is so significant about those doors, Aquous?  The curiosity is killing me, now that you brought it up."DM[sblock]. I might be five to seven days until I get Syl leveled, as I have a road trip this weekend, and the boss is on vacation next week, so I'm slammed until next weekend, probably.  Just an FYI.[/sblock]Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 8*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 66 of 66*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2013)

Aquos is easily cajoled deeper into the fortress though he continues to wax pedantic about the doors.  "Yes, yes, of course I shall, Master Borric, since you and Master Sylvain insist!  The reliefs show scenes of what one presumes is dwarven life at the time.  Proper study would have to be made, of course, which could take a lifetime to fully understand the significance of the scenes.  I find particularly interesting the curling tendrils at the edge of the central scene..."

The arrival at the site of the gate shuts off the flow of words from the tiefling as he gazes at the patterns inlaid in the floor.  Zelena sees no indication that anyone has been here since they were last here and the room seems safe.  Aquos paces around the room studying the pattern and muttering to himself.

"Regular markings, much like a scale on a map...  A spiral dotted with indentations...  The stone is different there and each indentation has a unique pattern surrounding it...  Almost as if something could be set into it."

He hurries to the edge of the room and unceremoniously dumps the contents of his pack onto the floor.  Gear and supplies for the pursuit of scholarly activities spills out everywhere and Aquos scoops up an empty journal and a narrow charcoal writing stick.  He begins furiously making notes, snatches up a book flipping through it until he finds something of interest then goes back to scribbling.  After long moments he scrambles through his stuff until he finds some sort of measuring device then begins taking measurements of each small section.  He mutters to himself and looks like he could be quite a while before he finishes his examination.

Eventually he looks up at Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena.  "My dear Zelena.  Your theory of a programmable gate is intriguing.  I'm not sure how such a thing would be accomplished but the _possibility_ that you are correct exists.  I have no certain evidence to uphold such a hypothesis, alas.  If I were to speculate, I would say that differing artifacts could be placed in the indentations.  Did you, perhaps, find bowls or crystals or some such in your investigation of the fortress?  And you still have the bronze key that you found?  When the time comes I would like to stand back and make observations of the effect of using the key."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric stands off to the side, assuming a role of watchful guard during  all this. He might be struck be inspiration occasionally, but normally  in these situations. Arcane mysteries are... too mysterious for him to  really understand. More than likely, things are going to be quiet until  they decide to open the gate and then he will be ready to bash heads if  necessary.

"There is no indication that we would have trouble returning if we go through, is there?"

He is less concerned about where the gate might lead compared to the prospect of never returning once they pass through.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 4, 2013)

DM [sblock]I'll try to get Syl leveled tomorrow, DM.  Sorry for the delay.[/sblock]

Syl looks at the others.  "As  crazy as tings got here last time, with the rocky guardians, I don't  remember if we found any items that might fit in the circle.  I did find  this," as he shows the bronze griffon, "but I suspect that isn't what you were speaking about.  Since I don't remember any bowls  any bowls or crystals, we could go looking through this place again.   Unless, Waltor, do you remember any of those items?  You always remember  things better than me...I get distracted easily."  



Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Amongst the treasures you found a disc of bronze that looked like it would have fit perfectly within an indentation in the center of the circle.  It was reasoned that that was the key to activating the gate.  Other than that you found nothing that would fit the description by Aquos.

Gerald, no problem with the leveling; just whenever you get the chance.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2013)

Aquos hems and haws at Borric's question and looks a little uncomfortable.  "Ah, well, as far as I know there is no reason to indicate that you couldn't return whenever you wished.  Most gates I've studied when the travelers travel the key goes with them.  There is no reason to believe otherwise.  None that my admittedly limited research would suggest, that is."  He frowns at the uncertainty of his answer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric glances at Syl and his little bug, and guffaws, "Har, har, Ha, ha!"

"Ain't that the truth, mate. I swear, that pointy eared lass in that brothel sure proved that. You were sooooo distracted."

"She  said, 'Hey honey, look at this.' And I swear you were drooling with  eyes popping out like a virgin youth seeing teets for the first time.  You completely missed that you gave her triple the gold coins for that  bottle of wine. Ha, ha."

Calming down some, the brash  fighter forces himself to become more serious, "Of  course, considering her beauty, I completely understand. Not sure if she  was a half-orc or a what, but her looks could stop a horse drawn  carriage like that." He snaps his fingers.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 11, 2013)

Zelena looks to Aquos and then to the others, "You do not sound sure about that."

After a few moments of thought, "Is there anyway to tell where the gate will take you? And do take your time with your answer, we can set up a camp and get some rest while you study. I did not come and expect you to learn everything immediately. I may even ask for divine answers myself. I am not sure how the gods feel about these gates."

The gnome moves her things off to one side out of the way of Aqous and his research and rolls out a bedroll and some of her simple belongings. She seems to be preparing for the long haul.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Syl is leveled!





 


Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 9
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74 of 74
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2013)

Aquos turns pink at Borric's ribald comments and quickly turns his attention to Zelena.  "No, I am not sure about anything."  He looks around helplessly and motions to his pack.  "The selections I brought with me may be of _some_ use but access to a full library would be much better.  Even then the answers we are looking for might not exist.  I will gladly accept more time to study the pattern and delve into my books for references but..."  Aquos clears his throat and tugs at his collar.  "Though it pains me to say this, research may not be the answer here.  Experimentation or, as you have already suggested, petitioning greater powers may be a more sure path to enlightenment."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric glances at Zelena and is beginning to fleetingly wish he had made  arrangements to bring along a woman or two from the brothel. But, such  camp followers would only have been in danger and gotten in the way  during important business.

Not terribly pious, the gruff warrior asks the  question, "If these gates open pathways into any of  the nine hells, I am sure some would enjoy as many mortals to use them  as possible. The other side probably would advise against their worshipers from doing something so rash."

"For myself, the Lady  doth not speaketh to me. Probably because she knows damned well I would  do the opposite of what she wanted if I got stubborn enough."

Borric shrugs believing that most women are the same whether they are deities or mortals.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2013)

After several dull days of leaving Aquos to study the gate, the key, and his books the tiefling scholar is still able to only to ramble on about incomprehensible facets of his research.  It doesn't take long to figure out that the pedantic creature has no idea about the gate but is too afraid to come out and say it.  It is clear that without useful information from Aquos the three will have to rely upon Zelena's divinations or blindly activate the gate unless the group is willing to return to civilization for further study.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 17, 2013)

"I can all upon Annaya's aid... several times, if needs be, but what should we ask. If the spell is used more than once, we will need very different queries, otherwise the answer will be the same." Zelena informs the others.

"Some questions off the top of my head are; Can we activate the gate safely, without harm to us or others? If we activate the gate can do we currently have the means to return? Is there a way to tell, within the chamber, or sum of our knowledge where we will end up?" she looks to the others, "Any ideas? Remember, when we do ask I have found that being specific in the question usually gets us better answers without answers that are too darn cryptic."

The gnome looks towards the heavens, "No offense was meant oh Reverend One."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Invisibility Purge, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Air Walk, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining. 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 18, 2013)

"To me, the most portent questions are simple...can we predict where we would end up if we use that thing?  Secondly, could we return, once we end up wherever we end up?  Everything else, I think we can deal with.  Ad a point I hadn't really thought about until now, is whether or not Aquos will be accompanying us on our journey however blind it might be.  I doubt he can make his way back on his own, without our magical help.  Yes, Waltor, if you just know, I doubt I could make it all the way back without a bunch of magic either."

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 17), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 18), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 19), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 21), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used, Cackle on Borric
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric yawns from the boredom of being inactive for so long. The warrior  could only stretch, exercise and train with his weapons so much in a  given day without becoming stir crazy and feeling the need to bash  something or someone. Luckily there were still rocks left from the  moving rock piles they defeated earlier that he could take his  frustrations out on.  

He grumbles, "Let's just take the sage with or leave him to watch over the gate for our trip, Syl."

"I  say activate the damned thing and see if it works, lass. Why not? Worse  thing that can happen is we destroy the entire mountain as it collapses  in on itself, yeah? No big deal, probably ain't gonna happen."

"If  we can actually activate it and Aqous is still ignorant as a  doorknob... no offense mate... then we can shut it down to go about some  divining to ask those questions Syl mentioned."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Discussion is good but I need an action from someone to advance the scene: cast the spell, activate the gate, pack your bags and go home, whatever else...[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Zelena looks to Borric and quips, "Always a man of action. Have a little patience my friend. It will not take too long."

The gnome returns to the entrance of the dwarven complex and waits for the sun to rise. While she waits she prepares her components and offerings to her goddess. While Zelena could have cast the spell just about anywhere, she hoped to appease Annaya by waiting to do the ritual in the goddess' aspect of the Sun. As the sun clears the horizon the ritual begins. The ritual seems to take twice as long as it might normally and consumes double the materials it should, a moment later the spell is cast. 

Zelena asks, "Annaya I beseech your guidance as my companions and I attempt to use one of the great Gates of E'n. We seek simple, yet important answers so that we may activate this powerful artifact without harming ourselves or others. Annaya, with the tools we currently have on hand, are we able tell where this great device will take us and when we activate this Gate of E'n and then choose to return, will we be able to come back safely without great expense of time and resources of our selves or that of other people?"

[sblock=OOC] I hope it was alright to simple combine 2 spells into one by taking twice as long and paying the cost twice. I will mark of two divination spells and components. If it is an issue, Zelena would have just cast the spell twice. Since there was the time, Zelena would not have waited two days before discovering Aqous basically knows nothing. She would have cast the spell the following morning that the group arrived.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor(7 rounds remaining), spiritual weapon 8 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, spiritual Weapon, Sound burst, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Invisibility Purge, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) divination, divination, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2013)

When Zelena finishes her spell she is momentarily transfixed by the golden light of the early morning sun.  The high, chill wind falls still and Zelena is filled with warmth as the burning incense wafts up to fill her nose with the aroma of summer fields of grass and wildflowers.  She senses movement in the light and involuntarily strains for a glimpse of her goddess but relaxes when a soothing, sing-song voice washes over her and fills her with peace of mind.

"Lost to mortal-kind is the broken gate; shattered in the coils of darkness and danger that lie upon the other side.
Rediscovered, return is by the second key, the twisting path of the lost... or a Mother's love of her own."

With the last word the golden light fades to normal sunlight.

[sblock=OOC]Casting divination as you have is fine.  I think only one is necessary, though.  As for when you cast it, that's also fine; results are good for an action/event/etc. that occurs within a week of the casting.  I wasn't intentionally going for cryptic in Annaya's reply so if it seems that way I can give initial impressions of the answer if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






After Zelena's comment about patience, Borric grumbles and goes off to  sacrifice more rocks to the god of rubble... if there even is such a  being.

"Patient she says. Goll, I have been  fookin' patient as hell for two gods be damned days now. But I will  happily transfer my frustrations onto the unlucky bastards that oppose  us on the other side of the gate..."

"assuming we even get the blasted thing open..."

"Maybe  there will be a land of beautiful virgins that only desire to fulfill  my fantasies... We could drink and ah... talk for days then.  Yeah,  let's say 'talk'. Pshaw."

Borric tries to cast his own  divination spell, arranging some broken chunks of rocks in a unique  pattern and reciting some mumbo jumbo of his own. Needless to say he  only manages to receive silence... which is perhaps very revealing.

The gods of E'n do not talk to stubborn pr*cks that don't tithe properly.

Borric's disappointment is such that he completely misses the gnome's success.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Well since my character cannot actually do much, I figure my job is to entertain with my writing.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 20, 2013)

Despite the seriousness of the gate issues, Syl was greatly amused by Borric's divination skills.  "Did your gods happen to say anything about excessive drinking and whoring?  I am hoping it would be looked upon very favorably!"  He smacks the warrior on the back, and grabs an uncomfortable seat on the ground as Zelena continues her communication with her higher powers.

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 9
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74 of 74
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 20, 2013)

Zelena, seemingly in good spirits after have communed with her goddess, returns about an hour later after basking in the warmth of the sun. Of course the time seemed much longer for those within the lightless dwarven complex. She stands before Borric, Syl, and has Aqous present as well. She then starts, "Well, there seems to be some good news and some not so good news."

She looks to the trio, "What are your thoughts?" 

The gnome tells the trio exactly what Annaya told her and let it sink in a moment, "The good news, is that from the other side we should be able to return. There is a second key, which seems like something we will have to locate on the other side. But there also seems an alternative should that fail. From what I gather, we could return with Annaya's aid, but I am sure that is not such an easy task as it sounds, but something that is doable. As for where we are going, it really does not seem too pleasant. This side of the Gate seems to have been lost to the world with the dark powers that guarded it and likely killed anyone who happened upon it. The other side, seems like it would be more of what we have already faced here, those dark energy creatures. Of course I am only guessing, but I get the impression there was a good reason that the Gate was forgotten. On the other hand, while we found some treasure here, the legends of this place seemed to speak of more than we ever found. Yes, the Gate in itself is a treasure, but I have a feeling there is more on the other side too. Let us hope that someone has not found it, right!"


She looks to Aqous, "As the others have eluded too, what are your intentions? You can come with us, but unfortunately you do not seem to be of the 'adventurer' type.  You could remain here, but should we not return you are kind of stuck here then, unless a hag or three happen upon you." She says in jest as she continues, "Or we might be able to return you down the mountain to where we left the guy's mounts and you can head back alone. I do not think we have the time to return you all the way to Gist ourselves and then make a return trip back."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric shrugs, "Well the god of rubble doesn't say  much, Syl. So drinking and whoring must be all right by him. Nor did he  say sheet about the gate, so I guess we are making this decision ourselves."

"Before we drag the sage along or leave him here, I  have a few questions for him."

"Aquos, should we face any of these moving  piles of rocks, are you capable of helping out at all? Can you defend  yourself?" the brash fighter asks, thinking that certain answers  will dictate the situation for them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2013)

Aquos steps back under the pointed questioning and his ears twitch.  Zelena is briefly reminded of a rabbit's ears as the tiefling scholar replies.  "Ah, I am not prepared to go through that gate.  I am afraid I would be more of a hindrance than an aid though I have complete faith that you will make it back, the more so if you aren't saddled with protecting me when beyond the gate.  If fate conspires differently and I am left here alone and you are unable to return then I would make my way down the mountain as best as I am able and would throw myself upon the mercy of these three ladies that you have spoken of with such eloquent description."  He smiles with false certainly obviously trying to present a competent demeanor.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 25, 2013)

"Aquos, we have been able to protect people before, you know, trusting the sage recalled their initial meeting.  I'd be happy to try that again, if you feel like it.  But, if you want to wait on us, that's fine, too.  We can leave you some of our rations, so you could make it here a bit longer before having to make that trek by yourself."  

Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 9
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74 of 74
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Some Flight used 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2013)

"Yes, yes," says Aquos nodding his head enthusiastically at Sylvain's claim at being able to protect the scholar.  "I have no doubt that you have every capability to keep me safe.  But I prefer to stay here with what books I have carried with me over traveling through into the unknowns of this gate.  I appreciate your reassurances and the offer of your victuals but I shall wait here until such time passes that I determine you will not be returning."  Aquos scratches his head and hastily adds, "But I don't doubt that you will return posthaste and in safety."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric kicks an inert peddle from his rock breaking endeavors.  For the past few days that is all the action he has seen.

He  grumbles, "Ha, why the fook we worried about his  safety right here? Nothin has happened since we arrived and I have been  bored practically to tears over it. Aquos, we will back before you know  it."

"Alright, Syl and Zelena. Let's open the damn thing up and  see what we will see."  He glances up at the ceiling hoping he  is not the least bit prophetic in the roof coming down on them. Given  his lack of skill at divination, he doesn't hold much faith in his  ability to foretell the future.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 29, 2013)

"Very well Aqous." The gnome says to the teifling, "Sorry to have dragged you all this way and it would seem there was little you could do. I will leave you with some extra rations, just in case."

Zelena looks again at the impatient warrior, "I do not believe that another night will kill you. I would rather be fully rested and prepared, knowing that something unpleasant is likely to be greeting us."

If allowed to rest Zelena will do so, spending much of the day out on the ledge in the open air. Provided nothing occurs overnight, she rests and regains spells for the next day.

The next morning she makes sure that all is moves aside and that Aqous is settled. Just prior to activating the gate, Zelena will cast a protection spell upon herself, "Should we run into anything we will have some protection to start off with."

"Alright then, shall we begin..." and as the Borric and Syl gather around, Zelena will set the key into place.

Cast Magic Circle of Protection from Evil on herself.

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2013)

Zelena persuades the others to delay for just another day so that she can be at full strength when tackling the gate.  Aquos is despondent the entire evening before their attempt at the gate only half-heartedly performing the camp tasks that he had previously taken on to make himself useful.  He is obviously hurt that he wasn't able to provide much benefit for the group.  He joins Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena in the gate room the next day though he stays in one corner pressed up against the wall.

When Zelena drops the bronze disk into the indentation in the center of the pattern it sputters with golden light before steadying.  The light travels the path laid out by the spiral set into the floor flashing with near blinding brilliance as it passes each indentation and leaving an expanding curtain of golden light behind.  When the curtain of light reaches the outer circle it races around the entirety of the pattern forming a perfect circle of light that bathes everyone in the room with a golden glow.  Aquos mutters prayers to his deity in the corner and the last you hear of him is his gasp when the light circle flares leaving spots in your eyes.

As the spots fade from your vision you see that you have arrived in some dark reflection of the world of your birth.  The sky is a swirling gray that hinders vision lorded over by a black sun that sucks in light.  You stand upon a broken spire that rises miles above the surface of the world which is only revealed in tantalizing glimpses as a covering mist briefly parts and closes again.  The floor you stand upon is finished in the same pattern as that in Khuldun but here it is shattered as if by some great force.  The keep in this world corresponding to Khuldun is also shattered and broken rooms and a torus of rubble slowly orbit the platform.

Sylvain, standing at the edge of the gate pattern, feels the heel of his boot slide off the edge as the floor crumbles beneath his weight.  He catches his balance and in so doing glances over the edge and locks eyes with a great beast of a black dragon.  It takes a moment for him to realize the dragon is frozen, or petrified, or carved in obsidion and no threat.

Slumped near the empty keyhole is a dwarven figure wreathed in mist that emanates chill air.  Its hands are cupped around a sputtering black energy rapidly fading to nothingness.  This black energy flashes at each indentation of the gate pattern much like it did in light in Khuldun and reminds you all of the dark energy that enveloped and animated the earth elementals that you destroyed.

        *GM:*  Combat Round One: Fort save DC 15 or dazzled for 1 minute.  Everyone is up.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: AC 18/14/14  85/85 hp

Characters:
Borric  94/94
Sylvain  74/74
Zelena  66/66  [Magic Circle Against Evil; 80/80 min.]

Conditions:
Dim light: concealment (20% miss chance)[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Between the dragon almost making him lose his mind, and th flashing lights, Syl was completely unprepared to shield his eyes, and the lingering lights clouded his vision somewhat.

He collects himself, and goes back to one of his favorite combat tricks, enhancing his warrior friend.  "Make your own luck, big guy!  Take care of our light work will you," 
the witch jokes as he uses his hex.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4110990/









*OOC:*


Im posting from my iPad, so I have trouble cutting and pasting from invisiblecastle.  If the link doesn't work, I only rolled a one, so I failed the save.  Standard-Fortune hex, Move-none, Free-talk.  









Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 9
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74 of 74
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23)

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric was not an idiot, at least not when it came to tactical decisions  that were smart. Despite his grumbling, he grudgingly agreed to take  one more night so the little spell caster could recover her spells. He  nodded agreement and had his shield on his arm and right hand free to  draw whatever weapon he would need. "Yeah, let's do  this."

The view on the other side of the gate was  certainly not what he expected. But at least the mountain had not fallen  in on them. His eyes narrow at the undead figure in front of them and  he grumbles, "Fookin' undead creatures. Here's hoping  mageslayer will work on it."

He steps closer to the misty  dwarf and quickly draws the shock flail.  In a fluid motion he twirls  the head down and back, whipping it up and around with tremendous  momentum to try and bash the thing. The bluish energy around the spiked head crackles as it lands on target.

[sblock=Actions]Since we were underground the entire time, i assume that Borric has always been using his Ioun Torch to be able to see.
Fort Save (1d20+10=27)
5ft Step to E5, quick draw shock flail
Full Attack: 1st Attack (PA)  (conceal miss 1-20) (1d20+16=20, 1d8+16+1d6=24,  1d100=30) & 1st Attack (PA w/  Fortune) (conceal miss 1-20) (1d20+11=22, 1d8+16+1d6=29,   1d100=21) = 53 total unless something else is going on
Fortune Hex no needed but used.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelena watches as Borric is quick to react to the undead threat before the group. She realizes that the limited light will have an affect on the two humans she is with and quickly grabs up her ioun torch and tosses into the area, creating light in the area. Shen then steps out from behind Borric...

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save 1d20+8=24 (Saved vs Daze)
Grab ioun torch, toss in the air about her head. (We have light!)
5-foot step to D-6
(not sure if I have an action left, and what it might be?)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 25 (15 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2013)

Sylvain is still blinking spots from his eyes; they aren't adjusting from the flash of the group's transmigration as quickly as he would like though he can still see well enough.  Borric and Zelena's ioun torches help in that regard though their light is greatly diminished by the light-eating black sun and provide only about half the amount of light than is typical.  Still, that is enough to see anything within arm's reach and a few feet beyond clearly.

Borric's twin strikes shred the skin from the undead dwarf and where the skin is torn away the wound is sealed with a coating of bloody frost.

        *GM:*  Combat Round One: Zelena has standard and move actions remaining.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Zelena's actions: using PM's logic that you were all underground and would most likely have already had ioun stones up and active Zelena has both a standard action and a move action remaining (though she has taken a 5 ft step).

Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: AC 18/14/14  32/85 hp

Characters:
Borric  94/94
Sylvain  74/74
Zelena  66/66  [Magic Circle Against Evil; 80/80 min.]

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Dim light: negated by ioun stones[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 17, 2013)

The gnome calls her goddess, "Annaya, grant us your blessing."

(( Cast Bless ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 25 (15 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 8 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2013)

The words of Zelena's blessing are barely finished when frost bursts forth in a cloud around the dwarf chilling Borric and leaving frost crystals on his armor.  The dwarf claws at Borric twice but the chill nails only manage to scrape against Borric's armor doing no damage.

Sylvain is focused on Borric and still dealing with the aftereffects of the flashes of light caused by their transport through the gate when he feels the sharp stab of a spear in his back.  Behind him an emaciated creature, skeletal with slimy, black leathery skin, climbs up onto the top of the spire across a wide crack from Sylvain grasping a longspear in its hands and jabs at the witch dealing Sylvain a bloody wound.

The magic of Zelena's magic circle flares as it comes under some sort of attack.  As far as anyone can tell the circle fended off whatever sort of attack it might have been as nothing seems to happen to the circle or anyone within it nor is a third attacker visible to the group.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Two: Everyone is up.  Please add Perception checks with your posts.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: AC 18/14/14  32/85 hp
Babau: AC 19/11/18  73/73 hp

Characters:
Borric  91/94  (3 dmg from frost cloud)
Sylvain  55/74  (19 dmg from spear)
Zelena  66/66  [Magic Circle Against Evil; 80/80 min.]

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Dim light: negated by ioun stones
Dwarf: concealment (swirling frost and snow)
Babau: concealment (dim light)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric grins evilly as the ghost dwarf is damaged by his shocking mageslayer. "Well, this one is not so tough, but it looks like we are in for an assault by many."

He keeps whirling the flail and whipping it down at the undead dwarf of frost. The crackling spike head crashes into the apparition repeatedly.

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+10=26)

Full Attack: 1st  Attack (PA/bless) (conceal miss 1-20)  (1d20+17=23,  1d8+16+1d6=21,   1d100=93) & 2nd Attack  (PA/bless & Fortune) (conceal miss 1-20)  (1d20+12=21,   1d8+16+1d6=25,  1d100=65) = 46 total unless something else is going on
If Syl cackles, the Fortune Hex was not needed but used on the second attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 91 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2013)

Borric's flail smashes the dwarf to the ground and the corpse splits open in a blast of frigid air and ice crystals much more intense than the chill cloud that surrounded it.  The blast radius covers the entire platform, even forming rapidly melting ice crystals on the dark creature's slimy hide though it doesn't seem to be injured by the effect.

Borric also hears the faint click of claws on stone and catches a glimpse of another of the emaciated creatures out on one of the larger, room-sized chunks of rubble orbiting the top of the spire.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Two: DC 18 Ref to halve damage from cold blast (10 or 20 dmg).
Sylvain & Zelena are up.  Please add Perception checks with your posts.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: dead
Babau: AC 19/11/18  73/73 hp

Characters:
Borric  91/94  (3 dmg from frost cloud)
Sylvain  55/74  (19 dmg from spear)
Zelena  66/66  [Magic Circle Against Evil; 80/80 min.]

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Dim light: negated by ioun stones
Dwarf: concealment (swirling frost and snow)
Babau: concealment (dim light)[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Borric with me being in range of a spear, I'd got to use my move action instead of Cackling.  DM, I assume a 5' step will get me out of spear range..if it won't let me know and I'll adjust my post.







Sylvain was oblivious at the best of times, and with his vision being affected, this was even worse.  He didn't notice the creature with the spear until it jabbed him.  He moves 5' backwards hoping to get out of the range of the spear.  Noticing the icy and snow in the area, the witch guesses that fire might be a weakness of the monster.  He casts a spell and an explosion targets the spear-wielder, and surrounding it in a burst of fire.

As he releases his spell, the witch was hit with another burst of cold, damaging him even further.  "Zelena, I need healing," he croaks.

Perception check 1d20-1+2=13
Reflex save 1d20+7=10









*OOC:*


Standard action--Cast Fireball DC 19 Ref for 1/2 damage.  9d6=35.  Move action 5' step.








Sylvain statblock [sblock]

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 9
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74 of 74
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 

Hexes DC 20


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2013)

Borric takes the full force of the cold after felling the undead dwarven creature. "Brrr, it is fookin' cold."

"There is another thing over there."

He gestures with the flail in the direction he saw the critter.

[sblock=Actions]Reflex save (1d20+7=8)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 71 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Ger, 5ft step is a Free Action, not a Move Action. So you can still Cackle if you want.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


Lol, I can't believe I didn't know that, PM.  After all this time playing I could've swore it was a move action.  In that case, DM, please let me cackle last round as my move action and 5' as my free action.





Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 21, 2013)

Zelena steps back between the two men leeping them within the protection of her spell. As she does so the gnome is gripped with the exploding cold from the dwarven like creature. "Cccccold issss an unddddterstttatment." the woman comments with chattering teeth.

"May Annaya's grant us her warmth and healing." the gnomish cleric calls clutching her holy symbol. A wash of possitive energy radiates out from her healing her, and her companions.

[sblock=Actions and Such]Ref Save 1d20+5=15 (failed)

5-foot step to D-5
Channel Energy to heal 4d6=17 hit points healed.

Perception Check 1d20+18=37[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 25 (15 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 23, 2013)

Sylvain almost looks like a madman as he moves to one side, casts his spell, and begins cackling.  The witch-fire washes over the dark, demonic creature and it writhes in pain and has an almost comical expression of surprise upon its face as if it weren't expecting mere human magics to harm it.

The energy that Zelena draws from her goddess goes a long way to heal the blast of enervating cold that the group experienced upon the dwarf's death.  Sylvain still has a nasty looking wound from where he was stabbed but it is not bleeding and he is now just out of range of the creature's spear.

The creature takes a step towards Sylvain and raises its spear.  It twists in frustration but mutters a word of power in a slithering, twisting language that is unknown to Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena and disappears.  Sylvain hears a voice in his head that sounds the same as the creature's but the language is the stentorian tongue of Dragons, "We break your bones first, Burning One, and let the cold eat your fire."

The bubble of protection granted by Zelena's spell shimmers briefly as it again comes under attack by some unseen force but her spell holds firm.  The creature that Zelena and Borric spotted and presumably the one orchestrating the attack, moves from its hiding place scuttling through rubble and leaps to a second floating island.  As it dodges behind the shattered remnants of dwarven stonework they briefly lose sight of it...

        *GM:*  Combat Round Three: Everyone is up.
Perception to detect stealthed creatures.
Creatures have SR so please include a caster level check if you cast a spell at them (I rolled successfully for Syl's fireball.)     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: dead
Babau1: AC 19/11/18  48/73 hp 



Spoiler



40


Babau2: AC 19/11/18  73/73 hp 



Spoiler



37



Characters:
Borric  88/94  (17 healing)
Sylvain  53/74  (17 healing)
Zelena  63/66  (17 healing) [Magic Circle Against Evil; 80/80 min.]

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Dim light: negated by ioun stones
Babau: [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric holds his position for a moment and then comments over his shoulder to Zelena.

"Lass,  let's move a few steps closer to the center of the circle here. Then we  are away from the edge and I can ready mageslayer to smash any that come  closer. Unless you have a trick to let me see one of the buggers out there."

He gestures to  the spot next to him.

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+10=25)
Delay and gesture to E6 for Zelena. Borric will go to F5 so Syl can 5ft step to E5 after Borric vacates the square[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 71 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 24, 2013)

With a nod Zelena will step to to the position indicated by Borric. Looking to Borric and Syl she asks "What is that thing?"

[sblock=Actions]Move to D-6
Knowledge Planes 1d20+6=8 (clueless)
Perception  1d20+18=25

Reminder: We are also Blessed [/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 25 (15 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 24, 2013)

Knowledge Planes  1d20+18=21

Syl reaches back into his studies and tries to recall anything he could about those icy beasts that were threatening him.  He didn't remember much.

He was clever enough, however to fall in line beside Borric and Zelena, at the point Borric indicated.

Syl kept his power focused on his warrior friend, and kept his good luck hex in effect.  Finally he again attempted to bolster Borric, by casting Heroism on him as well.  "Try to keep them off me, big guy," Syl cracks wise, trying to hide the pain he is still in, despite Zelena's healing.









*OOC:*


Free action--5' step & speech, move action--cackle, standard action--cast Heroism.










Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 25, 2013)

"I call upon Annaya's power to soothe your wounds my friend," Zelena says as the Witch moves up close to her.

(( Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Syl 2d8+8=17 (x50% for domain) = 25 hit points healed ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 25 (15 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2013)

Borric uses his tactical expertise to direct the group to a spot where it is less likely that one of them will end up tumbling over the edge of the spire.  Then he waits to see what the creatures will attempt next.  Zelena moves as directed and heals Sylvain.  Sylvain feels the open wound on his back knitting closed until he feels as good as new.  The witch continues to strengthen Borric and frowns as he tries to decipher the sort of creatures the three are dealing with.

The knowledge that Sylvain dredges up from the depths of his mind is not good.  The creatures are demonic beings called Babau that roam the darker realms of the Moral path where destroyer deities like Grymblor of the Orcs makes their fortresses.  Sylvain also knows that Babau have nasty natural attacks and (as he has experienced) can do exceptional amounts of damage when they catch a person off guard.  In addition, a caustic slime covers their skin.

As the three wait to see what the creatures do next Zelena sees one appear within her range of enhanced vision.  It is clearly beyond the range that Borric and Sylvain can easily see.  The babau does nothing but lower itself a little to remain hidden from the two men.

        *GM:*  End of Combat Round Three: Borric is up (if he chooses to end his delay action).
Perception DC 26 for Sylvain and Borric to spot the babau.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: dead
Babau1: AC 19/11/18  48/73 hp Babau2: AC 19/11/18  73/73 hp 



Spoiler



26



Characters:
Borric  88/94  
Sylvain  74/74  (25 healing)
Zelena  63/66

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Borric: Heroism: +2 (morale) on attacks, saves, skill checks. 90/90 min.
All: Bless: +1 (morale) on attacks, saves vs. fear.  8/8 min.
All: Magic Circle/Evil: +2 AC (deflection), +2 saves (resist).  80/80 min.
Dim light: negated by ioun torches (normal light indicated by yellow circles)
Babau: [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2013)

[Sblock=Intentions]Sorry, I probably should have posted this when I delayed. Borric only needed to delay for Zelena to see if she would move to center the Prot from Evil circle on the platform and vacate her square. I was going to have Borric move forward to circle around from his original spot using a full move action (not using 5ft step this time) to get between Syl and the creature that attacked him if it came over. 

Then if he did not find an opponent, ready an attack where he stops.  Does he actually know where the visible Babau (1?) is located in Round 3? It looks like it was adjacent to Syl at the start of the round if we have not begun Round 4 yet.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sooo... Borric continues to delay until the beginning of Round Four?  Sorry, I'm just trying to make sure I have the timing correct for what you want to do.

Zelena can clearly see the babau (being in normal light for Zelena) and, presumably, would point it out to Sylvain and Borric.  I'm not sure what that would do to the babau's stealth or B & S's perception checks.  +2 circumstance bonus?  Of course, with knowledge of where it is a step or two would bring it within Borric's light radius.

At the end of round three, if nothing further happens from the group, the first babau teleports to F8 taking its turn after delaying.  Borric could still act at the very end of round three or we could roll over into round four making it Sylvain, Zelena, and Borric's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 26, 2013)

OOC [sblock]DM, I can't hit the DC for the Perception check, so I haven't rolled for it.[/sblock]




Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23) 
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric circles around to see if there are any of the creatures on his side of the group. Finding none, he move around to put himself between the other two and whatever creature attacked Syl earlier.

He winds up right next to one of the ugly buggers.

"Cor, you are tricky bastard to see."

He swings mageslayer at the denizen of this plane, going for a leg top yank it out from underneath the creature. Then he pounds the horned thing when it is down at his feet.

[sblock=Actions]







*OOC:*


The different maps for Round 3 are confusing to me. When Borric was in E5, his light radius covers the Babau in C4. Perception 25 +2 for Heroism =27. So I am just going to move and attack him in Round 3





Move around to eventually be in D5
Gtr Trip on Babau 1 (Heroism, Fortune, PA) (1d20+22=28) assuming success, but reroll with Fortune if it is not
Fortune reroll Gtr Trip Babau 1 (Heroism, Fortune, PA) (1d20+22=42)
Shock Flail vs.  Babau 1 (Heroism, PA) (1d20+18=33,  1d8+16+1d6=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]At the end of round two the babau teleported away and neither of the babau were on the platform at the beginning of round three and so weren't shown on the map.  After Zelena and Sylvain took their turns and Borric delayed the 2nd babau teleported back onto the platform.  The first babau delayed to see what Borric would do.  After a moment when Borric just kept up his guard the first babau teleported back onto the platform at F8.  So the maps were 1) pre character actions and 2) after the babau teleported onto the platform and then my OOC note that explained how the map would look at the tail end of round three/beginning of round four.  I hope that clears things up.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 27, 2013)

At hearing of Syl's explanation of what the creatures were Zelena motions to Borric, "Quickly, let me see your flail." She calls upon her goddess' powers again, "Let the power of the Goddess of Light and Good give this weapon the power to defeat these foul demons!"

(Cast Align Weapon (Good) on Borric's Flail (Duration 8 minutes)

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric (Annaya) 8
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +18
*Conditions:* Protection rom evil (80 minutes)
*AC:* 25 (15 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66 of 66  
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Morningstar +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, grace, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Magic Cirle of Protection from evil, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 8 attempts remaining; *Restorative Touch:* 6 of 6 uses *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 uses remaining.


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC]Only cleared it up, somewhat. I still don't know if Borric's actions are valid for Round 3. If they are for Round 4, I guess that is okay by me too.

This delaying foes actions to intermingle in between ours sort of defeats the purpose of group Initiative, btw. If you are going to let that happen, then you might as well go to Individual Initiative instead. It will be less confusing. 

For the record, with only three people I am fine with doing Individual Initiative (with all foes on their own counts too). I think our pace will be the same either way. And then it will add a bit more to the tactical situation. [/Sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2013)

With the ease of much practice Borric uses his flail to hook the babau's feet and drag them out from under the creature.  It falls with a sibilant squeal and almost drops its spear.  When Borric strikes the creature again the flail cuts through slime and hide though the wound doesn't seem nearly as grievous as expected.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Four: Borric & Sylvain are up (Zelena cast align weapon this round).     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
My apologies for such a long delay.

Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map:




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: dead
Babau1: AC 19/11/18  48/73 hp
Babau2: AC 19/11/18  65/73 hp

Characters:
Borric  88/94  
Sylvain  74/74
Zelena  63/66

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Borric: Heroism: +2 (morale) on attacks, saves, skill checks. 90/90 min.
Borric: Align Weapon Good: bypasses DR/good
All: Bless: +1 (morale) on attacks, saves vs. fear.  8/8 min.
All: Magic Circle/Evil: +2 AC (deflection), +2 saves (resist).  80/80 min.
Dim light: negated by ioun torches (normal light indicated by yellow circles)
Babau: [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric continues taking powerful strokes with the flail, the electricity crackling around the spiked head. He tries to quickly finish off the tough creature, but the skin appears to be tough. He alternates smashing the creature and taking out its legs to keep it down. He is making good progress, but not fast enough to kill it quickly.

"I'll have this one taken care of soon, what about the other one? Syl, you got something that will delay it until I am ready?"

[sblock=Actions]1st Attack Shock  Fail vs. Babau2 (PA, Heroism) (1d20+18=30,  1d8+16+1d6=24)

Assuming Babau2 is Prone, but even if not reserving Gtr Trip for 2nd Attack. Can ignore if not applicable.
2nd Attack Shock  Fail vs. Babau2 Greater Trip(PA, Heroism, Fortune) (1d20+17=36) - No need for Fortune re-roll
2nd Attack AoO  Shock Fail vs. Prone Babau2(PA, Heroism) (1d20+13=18,   1d8+16+1d6=21)

If Babau provokes an AoO: AoO Shock Fail vs.  Prone Babau2(PA, Heroism) (1d20+18=38,  1d8+16+1d6=23) - Crit Confirm Shock  Fail vs. Prone Babau2(PA, Heroism) (1d20+18=34,  1d8+16=24) = Total 47 Dmg [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil, Align Weapon

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 3, 2013)

OOC[sblock]Can Syl make out either or both of the enemies now?  I'd assume with Borric smashing one, Syl can find that one at least.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2013)

The creature's hide is tough but Zelena's aura of goodness placed on the weapon enables the weapon to cut deeper than Borric's previous attack.  The electricity dances over the babau's hide with little effect.  Sylvain, still to act, glances about: in addition to the one Borric is pounding (well within the circle of light put off by Borric's ioun torch) he sees another babau lurking at the edge of brighter light cast by Zelena's floating torch.

        *GM:*  Combat Round Four: Sylvain is up.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]
Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map: (no change)




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: dead
Babau1: AC 19/11/18  48/73 hp
Babau2 (next to Borric): AC 19/11/18  46/73 hp (prone)

Characters:
Borric  88/94  
Sylvain  74/74
Zelena  63/66

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Borric: Heroism: +2 (morale) on attacks, saves, skill checks. 90/90 min.
Borric: Align Weapon Good: bypasses DR/good
All: Bless: +1 (morale) on attacks, saves vs. fear.  8/8 min.
All: Magic Circle/Evil: +2 AC (deflection), +2 saves (resist).  80/80 min.
Dim light: negated by ioun torches (normal light indicated by yellow circles)
Babau: [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Syl continues to keep his luck blessings focused on Borric, hoping the warrior could contain the devil he had cornered.

Meanwhile, he attempts to deal with the other threat.  He could think of nothing less threatening than a little cricket that Waltor could chew on for a while.  He attempted to force the devil into that particular shape.









*OOC:*


Free action--none, move action--cackle, standard action--cast Baleful Polymorph.    DC 21 to avoid the effects.










Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21), Feeblemind (DC 23)
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2013)

Sylvain taps into a dark reservoir of elemental magic and casts his baleful polymorph.  As the magics encompass the babau the creature seems to melt and reform as a much smaller creature.  In his mind Sylvain can hear the creature shrieking its dismay but that cuts off as even its mind is reformed by the magics.

The babau tied up by Borric's attacks attempts to scuttle to its feet but Borric takes advantage of the movement and again lays into the babau causing it severe damage.  As the creature begins to use its ability to teleport away Borric uses his greater reflexes to strike again.  The creature crumples lifeless to the ground.

Silence falls over the spire battleground.

        *GM:*  Combat over.  I'll get xp updated asap.     

[sblock=Combat/OOC]Initiative: Party (17.666), Monsters (15)

Map: (no change)




Monsters:
Dwarven undead: dead
Babau1: AC 19/11/18  48/73 hp [polymorphed]
Babau2 (next to Borric): AC 19/11/18  -/73 hp (prone)

Characters:
Borric  88/94  
Sylvain  74/74
Zelena  63/66

Conditions:
Sylvain: Dazzled: -1 on attack rolls and Perception checks.
Borric: Heroism: +2 (morale) on attacks, saves, skill checks. 90/90 min.
Borric: Align Weapon Good: bypasses DR/good
All: Bless: +1 (morale) on attacks, saves vs. fear.  8/8 min.
All: Magic Circle/Evil: +2 AC (deflection), +2 saves (resist).  80/80 min.
Dim light: negated by ioun torches (normal light indicated by yellow circles)
Babau: [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks down at the creature he just felled and gives it a nudge with his foot.

"Well, that's that, I guess. You two think there are any more out and about?"

With  the precarious position atop the structure and nothing but drops all  around, the idea of exploring by the traditional methods doesn't appear  likely. But with apparitions that can fly and demons that can teleport,  the fighter is a little uneasy about things.

"Hmmm.  It occurs to me that we are a beacon of otherworldliness standing here.  But I for one am not in favor of putting away our illumination for a  second."

"However, any exploration we do would have to be by flying. And I am not sure if that would be too safe."

Borric  puts mageslayer away after no further attacks appear to be surprising  them and takes a close look at the body by his feet.

[sblock=Actions]Stow Flail, Search body[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil, Align Weapon

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 8, 2013)

"Boy, the sage didn't lie, did he?  That was a heckuva welcome.  First devils that I've fought as far as I can remember.  Good job to both of you on handling them.  Wish I could have caught that cricket for Waltor though.  He could have chewed on that one for days!"

Syl looks around and nods at Borric's words.  "Flying looks like it will be required. I can fly for several minutes, but it'd be nice to find a good landing spot before it happens to wear off." 




Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21)^, Feeblemind (DC 23) 
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2013)

The body of the devil, as Sylvain called it, looks to be little more than a tough, slimy hide tightly stretched over a skeletal body giving it an emaciated appearance.  Despite a grimness that matches their surroundings the body seems out of place.  If Sylvain's earlier suppositions are correct and this is the Twilight Realm then creatures from the Moral Path are far from home.  Since they weren't constrained by Zelena's magic circle then it would seem that they traveled here instead of being summoned here.

The creature still clutches its longspear in its dead hand.  Borric's keen eye for weaponry can tell that the spear is of quality craftsmanship.  The creature also has some sort of leather harness around its waist with a pouch that looks to be made of skin and filled with an assortment of misshapen precious stones.  The other creature's spear seems to have vanished, either destroyed by Sylvain's magics or knocked over the edge of the precipice when Sylvain transformed the babau.

As the group considers further exploration the three experience a rush of warmth and their vision is briefly overwhelmed by the sensation of light.  As they are recovering their vision Aquos' quavering voice is heard, "Borric?  Sylvain?  Zelena?  Thanks the gods its you!"  The relief in his voice is obvious and you see the tiefling scrambling out of a pallet he had set up next to the gate.  Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena have plainly returned to Khuldun and their own world, transported as promised by Annaya.

[sblock=OOC]+1 longspear (2,305 gp) & assorted gems (995 gp).
First post updated with XP.

Zelena achieved 9th level during the battle.  Congrats!

This is, essentially, all I have.  I'm sorry my DMing over the past few months has been rather lackluster and unfocused.  I think this would be a good time to call a stop, giving me a chance to recharge and find inspiration.  I think it would be a good idea, if possible, for the group to find and play with another DM for a while.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


GE. No worries. I have enjoyed the adventures that you have created and ran for us.

Enjoy your rest away from the ol DM Screen. I understand how difficult and time consuming it can be to get everything you want ready for play. 

Take care and many thanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric tucks away the gems and the longspear for later distribution.

After blinking  for several heartbeats as his eyes adjust, the fighter looks to his companions.

"Well,  I think it is safe to say that any further exploration on the other  side of this gate is probably more dangerous than the rewards might be.  Flying around in the darkness is not my idea of a good time. Any idea on  simply closing this gate down permanently?"

[sblock=OOC]Not even going to let us RP our way out then for some extra TBX/TBG?  There is nothing in the pipeline at the moment and I am not really in a  big hurry to sideline my 3rd character.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil, Align Weapon

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2013)

Aquos looks shocked, no, _horrified_ at Borric's suggestion of shutting down the gate permanently.  His mouth gapes until he snaps it closed in a visible effort to regain his composure.  He blinks rapidly as if that somehow lets him process the information into a form he can accommodate.  Eventually he regains his voice and resumes his pedantry.

"As a purely intellectual exercise, destroying the key would, of course, prevent the gate from again being opened.  It does appear to be constructed of nothing more than dwarven bronze, not impervious to a smelter, though a full magical and metallurgical analysis would need to be undertaken to determine the ramifications of such destruction.  The _historical_ loss alone would be unforgivable."  The tiefling sniffs loudly.  "I assume you are concerned with the unprepared crossing through the gate and getting killed or worse.  A simple solution, Master Hawkins, would be to secure the key somewhere."

[sblock=OOC]


perrinmiller said:


> Not even going to let us RP our way out then for some extra TBX/TBG?  There is nothing in the pipeline at the moment and I am not really in a  big hurry to sideline my 3rd character.




I apologize; that really was an abrupt way to end things, wasn't it?  I don't object to some more RP to wrap things up but I'll be honest, I don't enjoy running Aquos and don't want to run him much longer.  If we can minimize that NPCs involvement I would be much happier continuing for a bit more.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 15, 2013)

"Well, I suppose one of us could carry the key.   I can't think of a much safer place for a key like that than carried with you, Borric.  So long as you doing leave it lying around one night and get it scooped up by one of the fairer sort.

"I wonder if there are any other sages out there who would be interested in purchasing our knowledge about these gates.  There probably aren't too many people around who have actually travelled through one before."



Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21)^, Feeblemind (DC 23)
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods at Syl's suggestion, "Sure, I can carry the  thing. Though intellectual pursuits aside, I do not think anyone else  has a good reason to go through. At least a reason that we would agree  with since we have seen the other side. And we certainly do not want  anything from the other side coming out."

"What about bringing the roof down on the blasted thing to just bury it?"

The  fighter doesn't see why he should not seek to melt the key down once  they returned to town anyway. He glances at Zelena for her opinion,  "Lass?"

Since they are done with the gate, Borric starts gathering his belongings.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge  Engineering (Add +4 if Dungeoneering more appropriate) (1d20+8=20)

GE, no problem. Minimal responses from Aqua to help transition the scenes might be all that we need. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil, Align Weapon

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 17, 2013)

"Hmmm, bringing the roof down might not be a  terrible thing.  I'm sure it wouldn't effect the gate, Aquos...it'd  probably just make it much harder to access, or as Borric said, harder  for the other side to come through on us.  How would we go about  achieving such a thing if we wanted to?  It'd take a big concussive  blast, I'd wager."  

Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19) 
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21)^, Feeblemind (DC 23) 
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2013)

"Pah!" splutters Aquos.  He stomps over to his pallet and begins cramming loose items into his pack and muttering.  "Stand vigil over the gate for three days and for what?  Talk of bringing down the roof."  With the last item stuffed into his pack the tiefling sage turns to frown at Borric, Sylvain, and Zelena.  "I'll be in the chamber by the gate when you're ready to leave."  With that, he turns to leave the room and head up to the upper levels.

Borric's examination of the structure is not promising for his idea of bringing down the roof on the gate.  The dwarven construction is solid and looks like it would take a great deal of work or a lot of magic to collapse the ceiling.  The partially worked stairwell is more promising.  With the previous damage caused years ago by elemental beings it seems like the amount of labor or magic needed for destruction would be a lot less.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric shrugs and pays the sage no mind. After their cautious  preparations, the short excursion was a letdown for them all. There was  little treasure or adventure to be had in that dark realm atop the  crumbling pillars. The fighter did notice that even though the sage was  blustering, he was not one of the ones that went through.

"Well,  collapsing the roof is not so likely as potentially bringing down the  ceiling in the stairwell. Besides melting down the key, which I have no  problem taking care of once we are back in Gist, do you think there  something we could do to the gate itself?"

"Perhaps acid to burn away the markings? Using Mageslayer to pound the floor until a symbol gets destroyed?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil, Align Weapon

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 20, 2013)

Zelena is quite happy in returning to the other side of the gate, consider the few nasty creatures that they encountered on the other side... but at the same time was left to wonder in what part of the world were these creatures wandering about, and who might be suffering because of it.

"The Sage does have a point, some, if not all of this place does have some historical significance. I am sure there is more the writings and in the gate itself than any evil. More likely those evil things came afterward, I cannot see them constructing a place like this."

"I would leave it, if there are those who wish to return here one day and study this place, I think that there is much that can be learned. Nothing has been coming across the portal in sometime, even if someone were to have the key on the other end, they have not used it. I do not see the harm in keeping the key around." the gnome continues in her ramblings.

"The one thing that disturbs me the most, is that there is some place on this world, that all that exists. It is happening today. And I think one day, it will have to be dealt with and perhaps, this will be that place that the forces of good could launch their assault on that evil."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric considers the gnome's words and shrugs, "Okay, so maybe permanently blocking it is an overreaction."

"But  that place on the other side did not appear to be of this plane of  existence. Are you sure we did not cross into another realm? I am  certainly no expert, though."

Then the fighter gets a  gleam in his eye and an excited look on his face,  "However, if we must consider dealing with what lies on  the other side for the good of civilization, then I think we need a  flying ship with some magicked ballistae. Additionally we could even use  a few tamed flying mounts, maybe griffins or something."

"We  certainly are not rich enough or powerful enough in magic to do this  alone... at least not at the moment. I think we have the makings of a  new quest!"

[sblock=OOC]Considering the Judge's current  discussion on a co-DM model, I am getting some ideas for a follow-on.  But that would need [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] and GE on board.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - 29 With Prot from Evil
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6), Fortune, Heroism, Bless, Prot from Evil, Align Weapon

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]When I first started thinking about Dwarven Crusade well over a year ago I had some grandiose plans that I eventually came to realize I couldn't pull off.  When this group got closer and closer to the place where I needed to slot in those ideas, with nothing to drop in its place I began to drag my feet as I'm sure you could tell by the quality of encounters we've had over the past months.  This was THE major reason for me beginning to burn out.

The point is, beyond what little I've described of Khuldun's planar gate I hold no proprietary feelings towards what is on the other side.  Regardless of whether any of what I've just said is relevant to your ideas, I'm on board.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I am still not sure why you got the burnout exactly. I know  that DMing some people that put in little effort turns me off to a game  and I become apathetic, but I do not think that is the case here in this  particular game. We did not rush you in pace either, though we have run  a little slow at times for keeping good sustainment IMO. 

I am  guessing that initially you were excited by the ideas and the long-term  things you had planned, but after several months that excitement always  fades away as things do not move so fast in PbP. I have experienced  this myself, so maybe that is the crux of the issue?  

For me, I  am finding that it is best to use published material most of the time,  even if I make several modifications to change the level or only use  part of it. When I do 100% homemade material (which isn't that often),  then I only work out plans 2-3 encounters out and leave the big picture  of the plot more fluid and simple (particularly with the structure of  LPF adventuring). Sadly, working farther out in PbP often is wasted  time/effort as things always change.

When I mention being "onboard", it was not for high jacking your potential plotlines and setting location. 

I  was referencing a co-DM model that would alleviate some of the lack of  time and burnout facing you, Systole, and maybe some others. Since  neither of you two have said you would continue DMing your groups after  these adventures ended this summer, that potentially leaves two of my  characters without good prospects (SK's large group is not appealing  enough to me to commit more than one character). But it also gets myself  involved in at least partially DMing at a higher level without having  to sideline my characters as well which has not been possible since it  is my characters that are going to be without adventures.

So, if  we can do this, I am happy to step into the Story Teller spot for awhile  while others handle some of the other parts of DMing to allow me to  still enjoy things as a player. Though my expertise if better for  encounter planning and mapping if someone else will take the Story  Teller roll and have spoilers.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ooc [sblock]I am up for continuing in any manner agreeable to the others, so long as GlassEye is interested.  If GE needs to recharge for a bit, I understand that completely, or if he wants to share the load as PM mentioned, that'd be cool too.  I'll be here![/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21)^, Feeblemind (DC 23)
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2013)

It was pretty obvious to all that they were not on the prime plane once they crossed the gate...

[sblock=OOC]Gerald, sounds like there are a couple of options coming up for the various higher level characters.  I would like a bit of a breather while I finish up with the other game I'm DMing and to figure out what I need to do next, which sounds like it will probably be PMs co-DM exercise.

Perrin, I think a lot of little things have contributed to my general attitude/lack of creativity/burnout/whatever you want to call it but I think you are pretty spot on with your assessment.  I'll take your advice and start looking around at published materials to see if I can find something useable for higher levels.  If something else comes up in the meantime, like jackslate45 or SK's big group, please take advantage of it if you can![/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 24, 2013)

DM [sblock]Thank you for running for us for so long!  I enjoyed your game and if you ever feel like running a game in the future let me know.  I think I'm going to sign on with SK's game and see how that plays out for the next little bit.  Hope to see PM and SD there![/sblock]

Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21)^, Feeblemind (DC 23)
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric cinches the straps on his haversack, "Well, I have the key if ever we can mount an expedition back. Though I am not sure about getting a flying ship back down here. Though a magic flying rug is another matter."

"Let's get out of here. There are whores awaiting my return."

He starts heading to join up with sage and take his grumpy arse out of place.
[sblock=OOC]Gerald007, you should plan on SK's adventure. I have not decided which character I will use, either Borric or Cythera. Since SD told me she will not play in SK's adventure, I think the team is being broken up no matter what.

As for a co-DM model, that is still under discussion and doesn't appear to be going to happen very soon anyway unless some people express interest in doing it. Considering other discussions, it could be moot as well.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If there's nothing else for this particular scene I'd like to jump to Gist for a brief wrap-up/TBG distribution and ending.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				GE said:
			
		

> If there's nothing else for this particular scene  I'd like to jump to Gist for a brief wrap-up/TBG distribution and  ending.



Yeah, let's do that.  With events in LPF progressing as they  are, we need to have some time shop and commission items before SK's  adventure starts.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2013)

Though the return to Gist is no longer than any other time the group has traversed the hills between Khuldun and the river city it certainly feels longer.  Aquos' lectures and trail ineptness get on everyone's nerves and it is a relief when he falls behind on the trail.  And when the group finally rides into Gist Aquos makes hasty farewells and makes his own way off into the maze of Gist's streets leaving Borric, Zelena, and Sylvain on their own.

As the three ride towards an inn that sits just down from the entrance to the city they see a dwarf with long reddish-brown hair bound back in a wide band sitting upon a crate and cleaning his nails with a long-bladed dagger.  He glances up briefly, intent on his time-killing activity, then looks up again with a start.  Jumping down from the crate he quickly sheaths his dagger and holds up a hand in greeting.

"Heya, there!  Hold up, if you please."  He peers intently at Borric, then Zelena, and finally Sylvain.  "By Caridin's alabaster backside!  You'd be the one named Borric, would you not?  And the lady, Zelena?  And you, Sylvain?  I'm Rodgeir, called the Red, and I've a bit of business if you're of a mind to discuss it."




. . . *Rodgeir the Red* . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







The journey was boring and Borric's mood became grumpy as his plans for a  return trip were not so easily accomplished and the sage was getting on  his nerves.  At least three times he almost decided to just brain the  tiefling with the key to prove a point. It was a welcome sight when they  arrived at Gist and parted company with Aquos.

Borric is weary  from travel and is in sore need of a hot bath, wine, and women. He is  not very particular in the order he gets those things either. Looking  down at the dwarf from his horse, he figures the best bet would be wine  unless Rodgeir the Red is a pimp.

"Oy there,  Roddy. Right now I am looking for a hot bath, good wine, and buxom babe  to help me relax after our travels. Ya don't look like no fookin' wine  merchant and I don't go hiring dwarves off the street for hot baths."

"So what sort of whores you looking to pawn off on me? I am not wanting any of the short and stocky ones, mind you."

He looks at Rodgeir shrewdly. While  the brash fighter has his own priorities, Borric is content to be an  arse and begin the negotiations off by taking the offensive in topic as  well as style.  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 88 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

Rodgeir guffaws loudly and slaps his thick-fingered hand on his thigh.

"Well, now.  I'd be an ugly bar wench for sure and I ain't up for scrubbing your backside.  As for the other, I'm sure you can manage that just fine on your own unless word's got out about your little pickle."

He grins to show he doesn't mean insult by it, or not much anyway, and hops back up onto his perch on the crate.  In the process Rodgeir's dirk has reappeared in his hand and he puts on a show of unconcern as he goes back to cleaning non-existent grime from beneath his fingernails.  The fluidity of the movement reminds Borric of his old friend Orlando but the unconcern is a calculated and false display; Rodgeir clearly wants something and while his act might fool a common man Borric's sense of these things isn't so easily fooled.

"I can see you're a man with needs to take care of so take a night to relax.  By Caridin's crumbling skull, take two or three.  It is no matter to me but my master will be wanting to discuss an item in your possession sooner or later.  Whenever you're ready come to the inn some call the Dobber, others the Wasp.  Or send a message and we'll meet anywhere you like." 




. . . *Rodgeir the Red* . . .


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 27, 2013)

"What would your Master be wanting with this lot," Syl inquires of the dwarf.  "As far as I can figure most of the people we've dealt with either don't want to see us again, or we've managed to, well, kill. Who is this Master?  He's not a lizard man is he?  I reckon there's still one or two of them out there that want our hides."




Sylvain statblock [sblock]Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG WikiHuman Witch 9*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +7 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +8*In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 16) Daze (DC 18), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 17) Burning Hands (DC 17), Charm Person (DC 19), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 18) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 18), Hold Person (DC 20), Glitterdust (DC 20), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 19) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 19)^, Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 19)
(4th level - DC 20) Confusion (DC 22), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 21)Baleful Polymorph (DC 21)^, Feeblemind (DC 23)
Hexes DC 20

Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

Rodgeir quirks a brow at the witch and looks on Waltor with an interested eye though he doesn't ask.

"Greybeard, a revered dwarven holy man, holds my loyalty, not some scaly-back muck-lover.  He is mightily interested in a dwarven relic he believes you have in your possession.  Now, it rightfully belongs to the dwarves but you'll find Greybeard is a fair man and willing to negotiate a fee for its recovery.  More than that I'm not willing to say out on the street where every son of a goat can hear."




. . . *Rodgeir the Red* . . .

[sblock=OOC]I figure this is as good way to give you your TBG as any.  You'll get it whether you sell the Khuldun key to the dwarves or not but this leaves the possibilities for later adventure a little more open.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2013)

Zelena looks to Syl and Borric not overly impressed that someone has come to them in an unsolicited way knowing that the group has key from Khuldun's gate. "Thank you, we will consider your master's offer."

Once the dwarf is gone and the party in more 'private' setting she asks, "Only a select few know where we have been and what we have. I am concerned there are already those clamoring for what we discovered. Someone we know needs to be kept locked away at that."

She considers and then with a look at both of her companions, "On our return trip I have thought of home often enough and I think it is is time for me to make that trip once we get out of these swamps. It is merely a suggestion, but if you would like I could take the key and hide it away in my homeland. I will contact you both personally with it's location, should you choose to use it in the future. That way it stays somewhere that we know is safe. Consider it, let me know what you think."

With that the gnome says, "I think I need a nice long soak in a hot bath!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric was sorely tempted by the offer, he has nothing against selling  useless things for money.  But he says nothing about the key until they  have privacy, not admitting to anything with Rodgeir being around. He  takes into consideration the gnome's future intentions.

After  cleaning up and meeting in a private booth of the tavern for dinner, he  brings up the subject, "Well, I can appreciate that you  want to go home, lass. I do not have a place to call that myself."

"But,  I am of a more daring mind than just hiding the item away. I think it  will be just as safe in the bottom of my haversack once people think we  have simply melted it down."

"I had some time to think about it,  and I would like to take another crack at going through. However, it is  not something we are properly equipped to take care of any time soon. I  think I would need to become a griffin rider or dragon knight first.  That or find a magic carpet to carry enough heroes to deal with those  undead and outsider creatures."

"Since I already told the sage  that I was considering it, perhaps just declining the meeting with the  dwarves because we had the bronze key melted down will be enough. A  simple lie and easily backed if we can secretly buy something else in  bronze and have it melted down at where the dwarven spies will learn  about it."

[sblock=OOC]Part of me wants to keep the key  in case Borric does mount an expedition as part of a co-DMing model down  the road. But it is your intellectual property, GE. If you want the key  reserved for any future games you DM I can have Borric play along.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +10
*AC:* 28 (25 w/out shield, 26 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 94 Current: 94
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 27 (29 vs. Disarm/ 31 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


I am getting bored, slow downs on other sites have me sitting with free time on my hands.  GE, how do you feel about having Fury wander in and we turn over the GM hat. I can leave Borric in an NPC status (applying earned DMC to him instead of actual XP/Treasure) for continuity IC.  Within 1-2 days I can have a 1 shot encounter ready to go to take place on the way back to Venza.  If Songdragon wants to stick around and we can maintain decent pace we should be wrapped up in time to be ready for SK's big game in late September.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 28, 2013)

With the key hidden away at the bottom of Borric's pack and the ruse carried out the three can hit Gist's markets to purchase things for themselves.  Over a few days of wheeling and dealing with the savvy, river cities merchants they notice that they are being watched by an occasional, solitary dwarf.  It is no one that Borric, Sylvain, or Zelena recognizes and the individual changes each time they notice.  If confronted the dwarf claims to not know what they are talking about.  After two days the dwarven presence in Gist seems to disappear.

        *GM:*  Ok, This one's finished then.  All the numbers are updated in the first post and you all have a nice pile of gold to spend.  Gist's markets are particularly robust at this time and each of you can improve OR purchase *one* item without having to make an availability roll or worry about commissioning time (up to the value your character has available to spend).  Items beyond that one follow purchase/commission rules as normal.     

[sblock=OOC]I think the option for a co-DM adventure down the road would still be possible whether Borric sells the key or holds on to it.  I'm fine with Borric keeping the key.  So we go with the key stowed in Borric's pack and move on from here.  And as I said earlier, I hold no claim over the realm beyond the spire so if you/we/another DM entirely wants to DM something there I'm fine with it.

I would love to bring in Orlando and let you take over (I almost put Orlando in the DWI this morning but I had other posts I wanted to make first) though I was considering soliciting some advice for some minor retooling of feats before hitting SK's adventure in September.  Did you want to close out this thread and start your own?  Probably better for tracking purposes...[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


I would rather just call it, to be honest. Zelena will return home and whatever else awaits her.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 29, 2013)

Final numbers, which are in the first post, are APPROVED.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Fair enough, SD. I will see you around.

I will not be interested in the magic items leftover.

I  will engineer an opening to bring Fury, Syl, & Borric together in  the new thread in a few days. Starting a new thread is best. The actual  short break in adventures allows Syl & Borric to actually visit  Arcane Row right now to commission purchases and then pick them up after  we are done.

GE, I will leave you and [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] to figure out what Fury and Bren are coincidentally doing when they meet Borric and Syl a few  days ride from Venza. I sent Mowgli an email and he is on board. This will give me some practice at  running a higher level encounter.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

Perrin, are you ready for us to begin posting in Unwanted Farmhands?

Mowgli, I have no great ideas for why Fury and Bren would be out and about.  The only thing I can come up with atm is 1) Wild party, wake up here, 2) In search of the rumored 'best brew ever' get turned around and end up in this small town.  Lame, I know, but it's the best I've got right now.  Hoping you've got something...


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


When a new thread is opened, please put a link here so I can find it easily when we start!  Also, I don't remember what to do to update my sheet when going from one adventure to another.  Do I need to go to my sheet and update Syl's XP and gold with the current total as of the last day we officially posted in this thread?


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2013)

That's pretty much it.  Final approved numbers are in the first post of this thread.  Those should be posted in your Adventure Log.  The xp is total xp (what you had previously + what you earned this adventure) so post that in the Basics box at the top of your sheet.  GP is only what you gained this adventure and that should be added to your Finances box if you have the new style box that SK worked up for easier accounting.  Then visit the Pearl to shop and you're ready for the next adventure.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

I added the Finance Balance Sheet to Syl's sheet for you, Gerald007. You  just need to fill in those blanks after you update the other things GE  mentioned. 

You really should get over to make any purchases in the  Mystic Pearl ASAP so you can start the crafting clock while we are playing  Unwanted Farmhands. If you don't need to craft/purchase anything before  the mini-adventure, then let me know and we will get started once I am  ready.

I have finished up Borric's shopping and sheet updating. I still  have some behind the scenes tasks to do, but that can be done while we  do some RP IC for a few days.  

So I am officially ready once I hear from Mowgli and Gerald007. I  will post the link to the open game thread here to notify you all to  start posting. I think we  could go live over the weekend.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


OK, looks like I have almost 15k in gold, enough to pick up a +4 Int item.  Any suggestions for the remaining gold?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

I would buy some more Pearls of Power, 1st level maybe? Sell Bracers +1 for one at least since it doesn't stack with your armor.  

You need a CLW wand at least. Everyone has for back-up purposes.
Belt of Dexterity +2 perhaps
Get a +3 Cloak of Resistance
Ioun Torch and then pay to have Continual Flame cast on it with a much higher level like 10th. 75+300+50=425gp and that will eliminate those pesky Darkness and Deeper Darkness spells.
Wands for utility?


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does the ioun torch count as magical, i.e. do I have to roll for it to see if it is in stock at the Magic Shop?  Other than that, I am ready to roll.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah it counts as magical and you need to roll. I would commission the Pearl of Power that you missed getting. It will be ready for pickup when we are done.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2013)

Howdy! Just checking in to confirm my interest in PMs one-shot. GlassEye, Bren is officially a member of Irthos' diplomatic corps, stationed at the embassy in Venza. What if he heard a rumor about whatever it is that PM's got in mind for Unwanted Farmhands and believed it fell under his purview to investigate. He could've then recruited Fury to help, as the two have adventured together before and Fury's a known quantity for him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

I am ready when you are: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?340418-LPF-Unwanted-Farmhands
Assuming we are starting with some RP, then I have a few days to get a sanity check on the encounter. I PM'd SK to look at it.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2013)

PM, I bought 2 5th level scrolls to copy into my spellbook with my remaining funds.  I only had two, and didn't have Teleport, so I figured that was probably a wise investment.  

FYI, with my Spellcraft bonus of +19, I can roll a one and get the 20 I need to teach the 5th level spells to Waltor, so I don't plan on rolling unless you need me to.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Howdy! Just checking in to confirm my interest in PMs one-shot. GlassEye, Bren is officially a member of Irthos' diplomatic corps, stationed at the embassy in Venza. What if he heard a rumor about whatever it is that PM's got in mind for Unwanted Farmhands and believed it fell under his purview to investigate. He could've then recruited Fury to help, as the two have adventured together before and Fury's a known quantity for him.




That works for me presuming it works for PM.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2013)

Rumors are only rumors, so even if the reason is not matching, it is okay. 

I got a sanity check on my encounter, so hopefully I won't kill anyone.


----------

